# And were off ..part 2



## C2C

I was gonna wait til I got started hanging snares but the coyotes are coming so beat get at it ..Last Tuesday I decide to prevail a remote area with a cow carcass so put her in the truck and set off ..we had 8 inches of wet snow 4 days before and after getting twice on the way in I decided to abandon that plan and dump her behind a hill in our property. It is barren prairie were we did this and nowhere to set snares , but I figured it would get dogs into the area ..Boy was it a good call . Got back up there today and 12 coyotes ran away from the carcassI shot one at 100 yes and then saw that another had stopped any out . Got it the range finder in time to see him sit down to watch at 431 yds. I know my gun is 13 " low at 400 so I held about 6 " over his head and touched off a 52 gr Amax from my 22 250 .. watched him fold up like a lawn lawnchair thru the scope 
I dont know who was more surprised me or him . Any way , both turned out to be good looking hides so they went to the skinner. I'm off to the Calgary archery zone for a couple days so will likely put out snares as soon as I get back . 7 in total so far since October 30, the first 2 were definitely too early but we are in business now .The single dog is one I called in a week ago with my wife in tow ,came in to 12 yds..Deb got real excited and says she is getting snow gear and going with me this winter, gonna be fun .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on a great hunt, will be a good season by the sound of it. How did the mule deer hunt go.


----------



## youngdon

Nice shooting Cam. That’s a good poke. That’s why one should always know their drop to beyond what they think they would shoot.


----------



## glenway

Great work on some good looking 'yotes! Certainly good to have done your homework for that quarter-mile shot. Good luck on the archery hunt and upcoming snaring.


----------



## catcapper

That's some good look'in fur ya put down fella. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Congrats. on a great hunt, will be a good season by the sound of it. How did the mule deer hunt go.


Mule deer hunt was a bust , deer spread pretty thin and a hard south wind had em holed up pretty tight . Did manage to help my father and sister get 3 wt does from around the yard , at least they wont be in the haystacks all winter .


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Nice shooting Cam. That's a good poke. That's why one should always know their drop to beyond what they think they would shoot.


Thanx YD , I certainly never plan to shoot that far , most shots are called shots at 100 or less . I am tired however of those wise old dogs that come in to about the 400 yd mark and sit and chew me out because they are too smart to come closer . Dont mind being able to reach out and give em a little love ..lol Without a good rangefinder ,a flat shooting rifle and some shooting sticks its surprising how far you can be accurate . Taking my little 17 hmr to Calgary with me on this deer hunt and if it looks like midday could be a little slack I will see if I can call a couple in real tight , worked last year and I paid for my gas with a nice coyote taken at 25 yards .


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice shooting congrats that kind of shot is why a fell in love with that caliber years ago I know there are other calibers that will do it too but I’ve just got a thing for the 22-250


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Great shooting and awesome pictures. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger

Some great looking fur, keep piling them up!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!! Thanks for sharing Cam----Very nice Coyotes and Pic's WTG Great Shot----------------svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice shooting...


----------



## C2C

Well I couldnt take it any more and hung 11 snares today . We dropped a dead cow off for bait a week ago and nothing touched til last Monday ...now 5 days later, all that is left is the skeleton. 3 coyotes were hanging around within 600 yds and others were singing g in the distance .I can only imagine how many dogs that takes to eat an entire cow in 5 days it isn't where I wanted to put her ,the brush patch is quite narrow right next to the lake but it's all we have here . Skidded what was left of the carcass down into the brush and set 11 snares where they look like a dog would maybe pass thru . Check on Monday and readjust.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looking good.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Looks good wish we could use them here


----------



## C2C

I prebaited an old spot I used to set ,didnt use it last year . I dropped off a bag full of deer guts in the narrow strip of willows bordering the canal lots of tracks and a fresh bed where one had spent some time . I would have loved to have set snares but the game bird season is on til Dec 1 and theres a chance that a pheasant hunter could be in there with his dog and I don't need that on my conscience. Set 2 more spots today ,gonna be tougher this year without snow . Trails in one spot are hard to distinguish in the grass so we only got half as many there as last year ,13..a couple real good ones .Left a roadkilled deer at each boat site. The warden was kind enough to drop off 4 carcasses to use .
Second bait will produce earlier because the cows were in there and trails are beat down and coyote tracks were on some of them . We set on sign and some of the old standbys from previous years.. heres a few from today .



















































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

So.. the carcass sets hasn't been successful yet , no big surprise. Brush is too sparse to have good trails and it makes it hard to collar them ,most of the cow is gone but I will leave it for a few more days before I pull it .Set a camera there today as well .

Checked the other 2 baits and first one was blank , 4 knocked by deer and wind. A few magpies and a huge golden eagle were.chowing down on the deer but looks like dogs havent been there yet

Second bait was better, a few knockdowns from deer but had 2 coyotes ,one was hung over the bank half in the river, I remade the set which was totally undisturbed .Caught him in the last pictures set of precious post . Other was also a good clean catch with very little disturbance . 
I've started on my weight loss program too , weighed in at 195pounds ,we will see how it goes during the next 8 weeks ,lots of exercise on those hills 
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sweet congrats nice looking fur on them


----------



## hassell

The adventure begins, Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon

Off to a good start !


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys ,may set a few more tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I can see how a man could get a good workout on those hills. Good optics would sure come in handy.

Time to earn that PhD all over again and looking forward to your results.

PhD=Piled High and Deep


----------



## C2C

Like I said before " ******* stairmaster " . We were lucky enough to pick up permission on a large neighbouring ranch that has some more big hills to climb . Why are all the good brush patches way down at the bottom ??Sometimes I feel the" piled higher and deeper" part isnt talking about a pile of coyotes ..lol


----------



## C2C

Checked again today, last day of deer season so I went midday to try and avoid being watched 
Both my spots are a mile into private land where I have exclusive permission but you never know who's watching from afar .
Nothing again at the first bait site and no hits on the bait, a nice roadkilled whitetail doe that is getting a little gamey in this warm weather .
Second site had a nice Male coyote with pretty good color,remade the set and checked the rest . Got to my last set , a high producing spot and was greeted with a piece of snare cable stretched to its limit minus the hardware .. a chewout. Really upset me ,virtually no disturbance, and from the look of the terrain I could read in the little bit of snow that the coyote had simply pulled to the end of his leash realized he was caught and sat down to chew off the cable . 1/16" cable isn't very thick and I dont think it took him long ,only a couple quarter sized patches of blood and he was gone . Hope he makes a mistake and comes back thru . I had a fellow snareman here that caught one wearing 2 snares that he had gotten away with and was in the process of adding necklace number three when he was dispatched ..he truly had the game figured out and was in good health,neither if the 2 previous snares belonged to my buddy .,so who knows where he came from .I believe I know what caused it and will remedy the rest of my sets so it doesn't happen again . In this spot it is very open and susceptible to being knocked down by the wind. So I wedged the lock against the snare support wire to keep it set open . I think this allowed the coyote to get too far into the snare before it goes off and closes. Wont happen again . 
Thia situation is one of those things that just happens despite all the good planning and care that we as trappers try to avoid .. all we can do is try and improve our sets and work for fast humane catches and kills .
We are going to the mountains tomorrow as a family with all kids and grandkids for Christmas trees so my deer aeason ends today a day early . I spent the evening sitting in a blind with my elderly father waiting for the whiteys to come to the hayfield . They finally did at very last light and I folded my tag on a young eater, dont know which will taste better I'm hoping the forkhorn .
























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done, last day here for whitetail also, checked a couple spots, good sign of elk & deer - lots of wolf tracks following the game so they were on full alert.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Well done, last day here for whitetail also, checked a couple spots, good sign of elk & deer - lots of wolf tracks following the game so they were on full alert.


Looks like maybe a wolf hunt is in your future?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Very nice. I hope that your (educated) guess on the tastiness of the two is correct.


----------



## glenway

Always the ethical sportsman and a good role model for all.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Always the ethical sportsman and a good role model for all.


I think that is the only way to be and I try my best to do that . I have 8 littlle grandsons and they are always watching so I do what I want them to do when they grow up . Monday after we check , my son and I will head into a new area to set that holds great potential . Im not sure what it has for brush patches but I do know that there are lots of coyotes . With deer numbers being low , the rancher is afraid the dogs will turn to baby calves , so they want a bunch of them gone .Glad to be of assistance . :thumbsup:


----------



## C2C

I got a message from azpredatorhunter this morning with a tip he used when snaring about guide sticks for funneling coyotes .. He's right on the money and I will use a touch more brushing in on some of the open sets . Thx bud. In the past i tried some duck sticks to guide heads into snares but they are deadly on fawns if they are in the area , This doesnt bother some guys I know , they say that gives them bait !! But I dont work like that and have stopped the duck sticks . I think Im gonna have to watch a little closer too when I use certain colored snares . The tan ones seem abit out of place in places so I best sort thru and use better coloring matching ones .. gosh Ive been seeing too many of Deb's reno shows ..lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Keep at and congrats on your buck


----------



## C2C

A good check today ,3at first site,coyotes finally found the deer and its completely gone . An eagle had just landed on one dog ,lucky I was there to save it . I put another deer in there to keep the eagle happy and hopefully off the coyotes..time will tell . Had a hipcatch on one of the steep trails where she must have tried to jump thru .
On to second site , 2 more waiting for me ,both good catches ,1 in the river set again. Reset and made a couple more then on to new territory. 
I checked in with the ranch manager and he sent me to a spot at the Milk river west of his place . Drove across the prairie a half mile then another half mile walk and found a good patch of brush. I started setting in a circle around where I was gonna bait . Put in 4 sets and spotted another good trail ,support rod in ,snare hung and ready to tie it down and I looked just 2 ft ahead if me on another faint trail and there is the same setup from someone else ,an old set . It must have been there for some time as the snare was complete and grown over. Well it spooked me a touch and I started wondering if I was in the wrong property. I set 2 snares and placed the bait and headed for truck . Back to quiz the manager and he said ,no problem , a guy was snaring there 2 years ago when they purchased the place and came back last year and wanted to continue . Manager told him to bring his papers to sign and never saw him again ,I bet he never had a license. So at least I am in the right spot . 
Went to another place they gave us permission on and set a bait in a long hedge row of carragana,7 more sets around another gutpile I saved from the deer . 
Finally made it home and Jordan had another waiting for me that he had shot, so 6 for the day combined ..now for sleep ,I'm getting old but having a blast .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done Cam, just the one dark one ! Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Well done Cam, just the one dark one ! Thanks for sharing the story.


Thanx Rick , hes dark cause he was in the river ..lol.. cant wait to check again in 2 days. Running low on bait ,got requests out to dept of highways for roadkill .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Now you’re starting to stack them up congrats


----------



## youngdon

Nice work Cam.


----------



## glenway

You may be getting old, but apparently earning that PhD isn't. When you skin the coyotes, can you then use the carcass for baiting?


----------



## C2C

I have a local hutterite kid that does my skinning { for $15 each on a stinky dog I'm glad to pay him } and he composts them in a dead pile . Other than birds , Ive never known a coyote to eat another but I guess its possible . Some guys will place the carcasses a short distance from their bait pile and say it keeps eagles and ravens off their catches while others claim it also seems to prevent coyotes from coming in .. I dont want that . So I will continue to bait heavy with roadkill and deer parts . Got the remains of 12 deer from folks in town last night for bait .


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> I have a local hutterite kid that does my skinning { for $15 each on a stinky dog I'm glad to pay him } and he composts them in a dead pile . Other than birds , Ive never known a coyote to eat another but I guess its possible . Some guys will place the carcasses a short distance from their bait pile and say it keeps eagles and ravens off their catches while others claim it also seems to prevent coyotes from coming in .. I dont want that . So I will continue to bait heavy with roadkill and deer parts . Got the remains of 12 deer from folks in town last night for bait .


 My take on that is any yotes I've taken on my place and leave at the back of the property goes un-touched, if I bring any yotes back home to show Cindy and then take them out and drop off at the back, they are tore up and eaten (only hair to be found) so I'm thinking they don't like outside visitors, I've never tried it the other way around.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice catch---WTG Bud---Thanks for sharing------------------svb*


----------



## C2C

Woke up this morning to a surprising inch of fresh snow . Did chores and my son and I went our separate ways to check snares. My first site held nothing , strange since the bait was totally cleaned out last time ,and tracks everywhere. On to site 2 .. only a couple sets of tracks and one mangy coyote caught ,a sight for sore eyes ..on to the 2 new sites we set on Monday. 
First pic shows a view from where I park the truck ,the far hill in the background is in Montana, yup I'm looking at catching some of Donald Trumps coyotes ..lol .. I set 7 snares there in the close bush patch and was lucky enough to catch one , real beauty..had 3 snares that had been bumped and knocked down and tracks were everywhere. I repaired and set another 9 snares on some major trails coming in .. got a good " ring road " that I set 3 within 60.yds . I also ran into 4 snare supports of the former snareman , slob didnt even clean up his equipment when he left 2 years ago . 
2nd pic is a narrow bottleneck that is set in a quad trail ,strip of land is only 8ft wide where the river swings back on itself . 
3rd pic is the dog I caught ,should have weighed him I bet over 50 lbs easy . 
On to my last new site from Monday and caught another beauty there . No other tracks so I freshened the bait and headed for home ..
When I was finally back in cell coverage I got a text from my son , he had beat my 3 again .. 6 for him in his new spot !!! When he set it on Monday he found that a hunter had shot a deer almost on top of where he usually baits and there were tracks everywhere on the spot .. Of course the gutpile was gone ,but he was able to set on tracks and dumped a roadkill deer and reaped the benefits of the prebait .. 
Last pic is our take for the day ..mine are bottom 2 ..can hardly wait til next check on Friday ...I should add one more pic .. I've caught coyotes around the throat like you should ,but also the odd one around a leg or hip caught but this was the most bizarre ..somehow it was right around the front of his nose ! Certainly not the way it was planned but not much struggle and I'm sure he died quickly .





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice Catches Cam Congrats to you Both {a Great team for sure} -----------*

*Skip*


----------



## hassell

Congrats., that one is sure chunky.


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys , my boy is a natural.. very picky and meticulous on his setting ..gets that from his mother she is a perfectionist too.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys , my boy is a natural.. very picky and meticulous on his setting ..gets that from his mother she is a perfectionist too.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice one congrats but if you are that close to us soil I wouldn’t say anything or trump will put a tariff tax on them pelts


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Nice one congrats but if you are that close to us soil I wouldn't say anything or trump will put a tariff tax on them pelts


He just might !! You can tell the Trump coyotes,they have funny mop of hair on top their heads .Checking again tomorrow, hoping for a couple more

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I heard that Trump said he was going to make trapping great again... and there will be no horse faced coyote's allowed at the NAFA auction. ????????????


----------



## youngdon

Some nice fur there Cam. Something tells me you're going to need a longer barn.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Some nice fur there Cam. Something tells me you're going to need a longer barn.


I wish I could say that after yesterday's check...caught 4 coyotes and 2 had mange . Kinda discouraging to walk up to a critter that you expect to be in good shape and find an alien missing for. Guess I'm doing the poor things a favour tho,I dont know how they survive the cold. I was afraid this was gonna happen with the hi concentration of them , nature has a cruel way of evening things out . 
The good ones were real good . My son came with me and we checked our snares together and made 74 mile loop doing it . He had 3 good big dogs ,but one of them also had a start of mange but salvageable. 
Used our 300 ft of rope to pull them up out of the coulee with the truck . 
In the pics I've included an opened BAD from a snare that caught a deer and then released it . Also a fence crossing where I would love to set for a coyote but far too many deer to do it . BADs seem to work great when catching a deer on the foot but neck catches are almost always fatal ,they .just pull back slow and go down without opening it .
With yesterdays catches we are at 29 I believe ,wish they are all good . Next check is Monday as church tomorrow gives me no time ,hope the birds stay away .
Please send me another inch of snow Rick,I could use fresh tracks ..lol






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That is a shame about the mange setting in. Hopefully you'll help to put an end to the spread of it.


----------



## hassell

Hopefully you'll thin the ones with mange out as its early in the season, I haven't run into any of that around here but a friend down the road 2 miles has shot a few with mange. Snow heading your way, maybe Tues. by the look of the Sat. pic's and winds.


----------



## C2C

Had a good day today , even after the long time between checks we had minimal damage ..6 coyotes for me and 2 for my son Jordan ..and no mange today 
.Had deer break one snar and open a BAD..also had a chewoff and from the looks of the tracks it could have been a small wolf ,size of a baseball.
Also found tracks at 2 sites that look to be a bobcat so set ùp a trail cam and e,tra snare at one . I pulled up to what I call the cliffhanger and there he was right where I wanted him ..heres some pics from today . The trail with snare is the remake where he went off the edge ..also the skinning shed .





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger

Some great looking fur! Hope that you get a crack at the cat.


----------



## youngdon

Very nice Cam, congrats on having another good day out of doors

Is your snaring equipment strong enough for a wolf ?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice looking fur again congrats


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks for sharing your trapline Cam--Wow you sure have some nice fur---------------*

svb


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Very nice Cam, congrats on having another good day out of doors
> 
> Is your snaring equipment strong enough for a wolf ?


The cable ,lock and spring will all do the trick..problem is the breakaway . I use a 265# senneker s hook ,it should be probably 2 sizes heavier to be safe ....unless he starts to chew then all bets are off .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Very nice Cam, congrats on having another good day out of doors
> 
> Is your snaring equipment strong enough for a wolf ?


The cable ,lock and spring will all do the trick..problem is the breakaway . I use a 265# senneker s hook ,it should be probably 2 sizes heavier to be safe ....unless he starts to chew then all bets are off .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Thanks for sharing your trapline Cam--Wow you sure have some nice fur---------------*
> 
> svb


Thanks Skip , today was much better than the last check when half had mange . I hope they grade alright , I dont think they are as heavy as last year .What I'd really like to see is one of these bobcats make a slip and end up in a snare .


----------



## hassell

Great day indeed, a cat and a wolf would be the bonus.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Great day indeed, a cat and a wolf would be the bonus.


No doubt.. Ive said for years the day would come when a wolf wandered thru my sets, just too bad it didnt have a different ending . Seen bobber tracks before and caught one a few years back that I had mounted. Next one will go to auction as the price is quite hi now . Any day I can spend outdoors with my son is a great day , the little guy is now 36 years old as of today . ..where did the time go ?


----------



## hassell

No kidding, I see it's a little breezy there, I said you'd get snow on Tues., hopefully I won't lose the bet.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> No kidding, I see it's a little breezy there, I said you'd get snow on Tues., hopefully I won't lose the bet.


That would be great , picked up another beauty here close to home yesterday. Had to move the set 20 ft down the trail as it was a touch beat up Checking the long line again today ..in the wind









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That coyote looks awesome c2c...


----------



## C2C

Set out to check this morning and didnt get off to a good start ....watched a golf ball sized rock come out of the back wheels of a semi and presto ,instant smashed windshield ! On to the first set and I had my son check snares while I crossed the river and set 3 more. Got one nice white female so on to the second. 
Deer had gone thru and knocked down a dozen sets but I picked up another light colored Male..feeling a little better about my day. 
Site 3 held no catches but fresh bobcat tracks so we shot a pigeon on Arnold barn and made up a foothold set complete with camera .
Site 4 is only a bait spot where we placed a deer ribcage 4 days ago to see what was around. Only visitors have been birds ,but we found bobcat tracks here too the other day so set a snare on a trail with a camera

Wouldnt you know it ,he walked wrong side of the camera ,so another pigeon, another trap and another camera .
Trump site,this the one close to the border. It held no catches ,maybe Donald built a wall on this border too !!!
On to my sons spot and he caught another big male coyote ,14 there in 11 days. 
So we ended the day with 2 for me plus the one from yesterday and 1 for Jordan . Got an appointment with a neighbor who does auto glass this evening ,nothing a days catch shouldn't fix 

.
























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Sure like those light colored ones, been there a few times with rocks coming off a semi.


----------



## youngdon

Bad luck on the rock/ good luck on the catches. Better luck on staying safe


----------



## C2C

Windshield is fixed and if coyote prices stay the same as last year it only cost me 2 of them , which is better than I thought , $200. Extremely windy here overnight and looks like it will continue for the near future , Its hard to keep the snares up in this but we've started putting a slight upward bend at end of support wire to hold them and it seems to help .


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice ones congrats hope you get that cat


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Congrats on the beautiful YOTES Cam--------My new 2018 ford F150 took a rock a couple weeks ago from a Semi ---Middle bottom and cracked straight across the bottom to the drivers side. Doesn't bother my view but I'm still HOT gurrrrrrrrrrrr---last year trucks took out 2 windshields one month apart on my 2010 F 150----Hope to not replace the windshield till spring-------------------back to Trap'en Hope you get that Bob----Hope your Season is the Best ever----------------------svb*


----------



## C2C

Thanx Skip , checking again today , Im betting the wind has downed a bunch of snares. Kinda spooky with the new windshield its like there isnt anything there .. I sure dont miss the skuff marks and scratches that were on the old one .


----------



## C2C

Turns out that Bobcats are off the radar to trap in my zone found that in the fine print in the regulations I can hunt them I can call them I can shoot them but I can't trap them... so if I end up with one in a snare it goes as an accidental cach and it is up to the discretion of the warden if I get to keep it
. So in keeping with the regulations we won't Target The bobbers.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Those wildlife officials sure spend a lot of time thinking.


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Turns out that Bobcats are off the radar to trap in my zone found that in the fine print in the regulations I can hunt them I can call them I can shoot them but I can't trap them... so if I end up with one in a snare it goes as an accidental cach and it is up to the discretion of the warden if I get to keep it
> . So in keeping with the regulations we won't Target The bobbers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 Ya that's how I got to keep my boreal owl, the wardens did their inspection then gave me the paper work, all was good.


----------



## C2C

So on a windy day from hell we checked the entire loop ,first and last snares each held a coyote . 
One on mine was on a hillside trail and he pulled off the downhill side and remake was easy. 
Jordan's dog was in a brand new set ,too bad the eagle opened him up but at least it is repairable. 
Badger is in a foothold we set for coyotes and made a mess of it ,average size and quality 
I'm taking them to my other skinner because the original doesn't like badgers .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Those wildlife officials sure spend a lot of time thinking.


Seems that way but sometimes I wonder. I caught one as an accidental catch about 10 years ago and was allowed to keep it .Looks good on the wall









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice Bob Mount-----Great Catch today-WTG Bud*


----------



## C2C

Badger turned out to be preprime so skinner didnt bother pulling hide off , I was a little suspicious as it didnt seem overly full . But at least he's not out digging any more holes . We dumped out s fresh buck carcass at one site 2 days ago and when we got there it was completely covered with dirt ! My sons eyes got big and he says " what the hecks up with the dirt ?" Both of us have visions of grizzly bear running thru our heads as there are a few around here and sometimes they will get up for a look around in a warm spell..Turns out a big badger had taken over the bait pile and had covered it with dirt he dug form under it .. he is next on the hit list .


----------



## youngdon

Sure do wish I could take life insurance out on that badger


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice ones congrats them badgers can move a lot of dirt fast


----------



## C2C

I set some more snares today ,trying to get out away from bait since they arent hitting it anyway ..traveling cow trails so started to try and ambush em 
Also checked on the dead horse I dumped a week ago ...hadn't touched it untIl yesterday at 9am according to trail cam and by 1 PM today it was half gone .. heres some pics from the camera ..sure wish we had some brush to set snares in . Also a trail set






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice C2C... lots of activity up there! I have to get my but out and set some traps. I am just waiting for the wife to buy me a pair of Carhart insulated bibs and a jacket since my Jeep is getting tired... so all I have to check traps is a Polaris razor... 40° is cold to me when the wind is blowing in your face.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Cam that one yote looks like a PIG LOL --He's a Biggie---------Good luck Hope you get'Em*


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Cam that one yote looks like a PIG LOL --He's a Biggie---------Good luck Hope you get'Em*


Heading back tomorrow afternoon to sit til dark.. hopeing they come back early

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Wish I could go with you, Cam. I hauled my last deer to a place where I could watch the gut pile and didn't see any coyotes. They finally showed up when I wasn't looking but I was able to punch a nuisance crow's ticket with a 50-grain Nosler BT from my single-shot NEF .223.

Usually, deer show up nearby and I just sit there and watch. Don't like scaring them off with coyote enticements.


----------



## C2C

Glen , I thought the deer would be spooked by gutpiles and carcasses too ,but have found otherwise up here . I have deer wander thru my sites all the time and I'm constantly picking up knocked down snares and fixing breakaways .. mostly mule deer maybe they aren't that smart . :rudolf:


----------



## glenway

Same here. They mingle about as if the gut pile wasn't there. What I meant was calling them with death screams of some nature.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Glenway I start a most of my coyote calling sets with a howl on a hand call and I wish I had a dollar for every time I’ve had deer come in to the howl get to calling man


----------



## C2C

Had a slow check this morning ..started out with this nice one at first bait , so on to second one ..had a learning experience here ..that being when its warm out dont stake where coyote can fall on muddy river bank . Caught a pup in one of my best spots and he fell over bank onto muddy shoal and had expired , he was coated in mud but I could clearly see that he had a good start of mange so luckily I didnt lose a good one . Lesson learned so I remade the set 6ft up the trail and staked on other side ,now they will stay topside . Rest of my line was uneventful except for a good mule deer shed I found . Jordan got shutout for the first time this year but got a fresh dead pig from the skinner and set off to put in a foothold trap. Weather is still quite warm so we feel lucky to have what we do .. many guys up here are worse off than us for catches. One buddy who caught over 100 last year has been at it for a month and has 9 !! I'd dad says he is in no mood for talk.Im pitted I over looking my bait horse for the evening , 2 dogs laying on a hillside a mile away when I sneaked in but they spotted me and trotted off, wind has dropped off so may howl in a bit .Stay tuned .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good stuff. Good mule deer still walking about.


----------



## hassell

That's and old shed, one thing about trapping - always learning about sets and animal behavior.


----------



## C2C

Dead horse hunt posted on coyote hunting ..too lazy to type twice

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Just about got blanked today .. checked all the sites but one and turned up zero til the last place and my son caught a nice white female coyote . I walked thru his sets with him so that I would know where they are come next week . He has a late season elk tag that starts boxing day so I will check for him while he is away . He showed me a nifty little trick he uses to keep snares up in the wind . He ties a short piece of florists wire around his support wire and sticks a half inch tag end thru the kill spring , doent tie it off , just enough bend to keep it from falling . Smart kid, he gets it from his mother .I'll do the same with a few of mine that are always falling down , I'm betting I can do same thing with a small zip tie and just leave a tag end to stick thru spring .

I had 4 out of 5 snares on my ring road that were down , a deer had wandered down the trail and messed them up ..also got another nice roadkill for bait , not much moving for coyotes , way too warm and windy . Weather is supposed to turn cooler on the weekend with a chance of snow so this doe is going to the Trump site in hopes of enticing some cross border dining ..lol. :glutton:


----------



## C2C

Catch is # 51 for us since Nov 20
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice one congrats


----------



## hassell

Right on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Another BEAUTY----CONGRATS ON THE 51 SO FAR----ENJOY YOUR POST--LIKE BEING THERE WITH YOU-----------------svb*


----------



## C2C

I think I may have found a new skinner , both new and old ones do a good job but this new one seems to care more about his quality of put up. Got a few questions for him but price is only a dollar difference and the end product seems to be much better . For a buck I stand to make more on his hides . I will be picking up a couple later today .


----------



## C2C

Been a long 2 days waiting to check snares again , usually every other day but with Sunday and Christmas coming we waited an extra day to get back on track .. boy did it pay off !! Jordy and I took my son in law Clay and his boy Walker with us and were glad we did .

Firat bait site held one beautiful coyote so replaced snare and headed on to second 
This place was unreal 5 coyotes, 2 porcupines and a BAD opened , darn deer !!
All good catches and we were glad Clay was there to help pull out the sled 
. All the Sabres are marked with a blue ribbon and as we approached each one I could see in advance if it held something,. On those that did I let Walker find them ..he had a blast and on one of them he came running back and said " Grandpa ,theres a coyote sitting by this bush !".. Yes there was and he was done for and a beauty . 
2.porcupines also had gotten caught and wrecked the setups but it helps out the rancher so no complaints 
On to the next bait and Jrdan had foothold trapped a red fox ,his first. A badger has taken over the bait and covers it in dirt each day and is living under it .. another foothold is in order .

On to my last bait and the cliff hanger held another nice coyote as well as one on the ongoing trail set . No other catches there but8

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Beautiful day for snare checks Jordy and I took Clay and grandson Walker and had a great day . Caught 8 coyotes and 2 porcupines. 
1 coyote at first site ,5 at second ...a fox in a leghold at 3rd ,2 more at 4th spot and one more coyote at last one .
A beautiful day with no wind and family to help ..young ,first grade Walker was in heaven , he lives and breathes this stuff . I told him how to find the snares sets by looking for the blue survey ribbon so as we approached each one when I could see it held a dead catch I let him find them . He came running back from saying " Grandpa ,theres one sitting by a bush !" . Yes he was ,stone cold and beautiful . Another in the cliff hanger as well .Got a few pics to share



















































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., now there is a great helper, by the look on his face you don't have to ask him more than once if he wants to go and check the trap line.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats great looking fur looks like the little guy had a blast what did you do with the porky’s bring home for Sunday dinner


----------



## C2C

thanx Rick and pokey , this little guy is all about the outdoors . Loves to fish and hunt with his dad . Him and the other 7 boy cousins under the age of 8 come to the farm and play hunting .. someone is a moose or deer or bear and they stalk em , make the imaginary shot , give hi fives and drag em back to the house .. just hilarious to watch .

As for the porkys we let em lie in amongst the snare web and the coyotes will pick at them and clean em up . .. bait you might say . Sorry for the double post of same story , got almost done the first one and phone went blank and then posted it as I was writing the short version .. Sure was a special day .


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Another BEAUTY----CONGRATS ON THE 51 SO FAR----ENJOY YOUR POST--LIKE BEING THERE WITH YOU-----------------svb*


these dogs today were like diamonds Skip all 9 of them , not a pup in the bunch ,shine in the sun . Made a big jump today , now 60 .


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to you and the team Cam. Those little one will remember these days when they are the ones watching their kids and grandkids playing those games.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Congrats to you and the team Cam. Those little one will remember these days when they are the ones watching their kids and grandkids playing those games.


I hope you are right Don , with all the animal rights activists and regs these days I hope they get the chance to continue.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I thought about that as I typed it. 
Many years ago it seems that the vast majority of people carried a gun until the rate of violence went down. It never went away ( because people always have the freedom to make a poor choice) but now that few carry, and even many who do don't in " gun free zones" the people with issues are less likely to receive their just due on the spot. 
Not to mention that when they do the media chooses NOT to report it.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Yeah I thought about that as I typed it.
> Many years ago it seems that the vast majority of people carried a gun until the rate of violence went down. It never went away ( because people always have the freedom to make a poor choice) but now that few carry, and even many who do don't in " gun free zones" the people with issues are less likely to receive their just due on the spot.
> Not to mention that when they do the media chooses NOT to report it.


So true Don , here in Alberta as everywhere else , the red tape to get young folks involved in hunting , fishing and trapping is making it increasingly difficult .. I can see the need for licences as well as education { hunter training ,etc . } but in this province we are under attack from within .Up until about the year 2000, a person could just go and buy a resident trappers licence , for use on private land , not crown or Government owned land such as the mountains . Those areas have always been registered traplines that had to be purchased from a trapper that held the title , a very limited amount available . Then the Govt decided that any new trappers should take a course in order to qualify for a resident licence , or they could simply challenge the written test . Fair enough , that was until 2016 when the rules changed again and all new trappers had to take the 3 day $400 course . I knew this was coming so had my son Jordan go an challenge the test , he was one of the last to be successful at it . Certain members of the ATA , Alberta Trappers Assn . have taken it upon themselves now to try and make this course mandatory for "all trappers " , even guys like me that have had a licence for 41 years !! Why ? Well a couple of the key players are certified trappers course instructors that stand to make a pretty penny get us all on board and certified . It is meeting with considerable resistance so I hope they are unsuccessful .. Red tape is the name of the game now folks and there seems to be no end in sight . :camp2:


----------



## glenway

Life sure was simpler before animals got lawyers.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Life sure was simpler before animals got lawyers.


Isnt that the truth ? Bound to happen when all of a sudden they all have names and feelings :frusty:


----------



## youngdon

Like so much of government,m like you said Cam, it's about the money. Apparently no one abides by the notion that there may be a conflict of interest on the part of the people pushing the agendas.


----------



## C2C

Interesting check today ..a coyote at first site in a snare I set only 2 days ago . Second site another beauty , second catch at this spot and area was messed up a but so I moved it down the trail 10ft. 
On to Jordan's first bait and the badger that has taken over the bait had it totally buried again ..he burrows underneath and is eating it from the inside out !! So we pulled it back out of the dirt ,changed card in camera and put another pigeon in the cubby. Got home and found that it had been visited by a coyote that tried to get the wing ..maybe next set he will be in the trap. 
I didn't have any more in my last place but Jord caught one in his , 18 in 15 days in one bait ,another beauty. He went on to check his last bait and had one more ...a real surprise here ...it had been caught by someone else and had pulled the stake and stumbled into one of Jords . So 4 for us today ..that gives us 64 in 24 days , 7 ahead of last years pace ..we have been truly blessed .. Merry Christmas to all ..























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Awesome, keep it coming.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Awesome, keep it coming.


Thanx Rick ..Merry Christmas

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Thanx Rick ..Merry Christmas
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 And the same for you and yours. We got snow yesterday so it won't be a green Christmas.


----------



## C2C

Wish we could..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MERRY Christmas CAM----------BEAUTIFUL COYOTES-----------Congrats on the 64---WTG--------SVB*


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *MERRY Christmas CAM----------BEAUTIFUL COYOTES-----------Congrats on the 64---WTG--------SVB*


Thanx Skip , and a Merry Christmas to you and yours..checking again tomorrow with grandsons in tow ..maybe they will.bring me luck 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I survived Christmas day and ate way touch so time to get back out and check snares. My wife and 2 grandsons went with us and for the first time this year the snares were empty. One broke open BAD, which has me a little confused, full of coyote hair and not much evidence of a big struggle but he was gone . A badger has moved into another site and gone about burying the bait. We were able to get the badger at the first site tho,he was out of his hole and sitting on the deer so out came the 17mhr. .
An eery day spent in the fog but enjoyable none the less. I didn't take any pics, I got a gopro camera for Christmas and was too busy messing with it to be bothered . 
A good friend from town called last night and wants me to take him and a son in law calling today and to see one site so I'll see what we can do . Wasnt going to go on the line til Saturday but we will hit one spot so the guy can see how to set, right or wrong.. Another fog last night so things will be shiny this afternoon . Been a few folks out calling so I will abandon the foxpro for today and go back to the old standby hand calls ..wish me luck .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Good luck Cam.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on the badger good luck with the calling


----------



## C2C

I took my friends out to call today and they talked me into checking one bait site with them as they had never seen snares set before ...glad they did . Picked up these 2 beauty's, caught since we checked yesterday. We went a couple miles down the road and then walked in to a spot to call .. I had planned on using the handcall but brought foxpro as well ,easy decision which to use ,switch on foxpro had gotten bumped and batteries were dead .So we went thru my basic call sequence and at the 15 minute mark we had one come in and hang up at 150yds. It was obvious that he had made us and he wasnt offering much of a shot , straight on with just his head showing ..well you have take a shot so I tried to get steady off the stix and put one right between his ears into the hill behind him ,should have held low but too late . 
It was a great day overall and everyone had fun .. except the coyotes . Check again on Saturday.










Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Good luck Cam.


Thanx Don..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Congrats on the badger good luck with the calling


Thanx pokey ,wish his pelt was better

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Congrats on the badger good luck with the calling


Thanx pokey ,wish his pelt was better

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well done, as long as your friends had fun.


----------



## C2C

Guess it was bound to happen ,had an eagle help.himself to a nice coyote this morning ..damaged too badly to fix so we removed the tail to sew on a catch that didnt have one .
Also caught one other, a nice little brown guy . Wrong color but at least he was in good shape . 
Jordan is checking his spot now while I wait in the truck out of the high wind ,brutal today . Weather guys say it would get 120kph today and I think it's there .
Jordan caught another beauty ,19 in one bait since Dec 1..























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Congrats on your catches Guys----------------*too bad that pretty one got tore up----*

*svb*


----------



## hassell

Congrats, the grass is leaned over from the wind, maybe 1/2 inch snow here today, +1 C..


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice ones congrats battery’s dead on the caller lol been there before and that is why I always have hand calls with me


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Congrats, the grass is leaned over from the wind, maybe 1/2 inch snow here today, +1 C..


Please send me.some Rick !!

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Congrats on your catches Guys----------------*too bad that pretty one got tore up----*
> 
> *svb*


Thanx Skip,I kinda take it personal.qhen this happens but what can I do ..we've been able to repair some in the past but not this guy .. hard to look at $150 bill.laying there in pieces 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Nice ones congrats battery's dead on the caller lol been there before and that is why I always have hand calls with me


I always do too pokey, in fact I prefer them .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Local kid caught a decent wolf out here on the prairie 2 days ago in a snare 100#..I've said for 10 years that it would happen ,would have been nice in my snare but it probably wouldn't hold him anyway with the light breakaway .. This kid had old school one with no BAD. He was one happy camper ,even tho he misses out on the bounty the county pays. They pay $500 each for first 5 taken each year ,last one was Sept 5.. I've seen tracks near my bait sites and thinking it was probably one that chewed out of my snare 10 days ago,track was way too big for a coyote .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

That's a heck of a bounty on the wolves!

My old FoxPro is hard on batteries, and because of that, I won't go afield with it unless I've charged the batteries before heading out. I picked up some rechargeable Duracells years ago and they have held up well. For spares, I pack 8 AAs and an extra 9v battery is electrical-taped onto the transmitter.


----------



## C2C

Dont want to jinx myself ,but I have never had a remote battery die and only once had the unit go dead .. still.original in remote and that's 4 years

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Please send me.some Rick !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 You should be getting some snow today and tomorrow unless the wind it took to the other side of Canada.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> You should be getting some snow today and tomorrow unless the wind it took to the other side of Canada.


Its here Rick , thanx so much ..4 inches so far and more on top ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I picked up 4 hides from a skinner this afternoon and when I got home I set about getting our catch ready for market . 
I start by taking out all the burrs and then do a light brush job to remove any grass or sticks . I heard of a new trick to remove dirt and blood stains without washing so gave it a try ..it calls for a mixture of corn starch and corn meal 50/50.. my old standby Borax works pretty good but I'm always up for something that works better..I found out what works best is a mixture of both!! I give a light mist of warm water so the mix will stick to the fur then gently rub the.mix into the fur 
.let sit for 5 minutes then shake it out and use an air compressor ..the results are incredible as shown in the before and after pics. 
I got 40 hides down in about 2 1/2 hrs and only have a couple left . My son Jordan still has his left to do , taking all the hides to the fur depot at Marty Sennekers place this Thursday and they send to NAFA..Jord says he will do his Tuesday as he will be well.hunting tomorrow..I will be running the snares by myself and it could he a long day, a buddy checked his today and said they were all froze and he had to break them loose ..I'm not looking forward to that ,maybe I got lucky and they will still be operational. If they are I will start to clean up Jordans fur for him and save him the work...heres a few

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Here is a few pics of the stuff I use to clean up with ..a before borax,corn mixture and after using it ..also the end stack of fur 
.






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow that looks like it works great thanks for sharing


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice real Nice------I use to Drum my coyote-fox fur before stretching when selling but now the little bit I get will be sent out to be tanned for the Grand kids to mess with--------------*

*svb-------------*


----------



## catcapper

Nice look'in lot of hides C2C--- a little bit of time taken to dress a fur before send'in it to market will really "pay" off.(pun intended.lol)

I use it on the skin side too--- it will bring the white out, plus, a fella can board the hide fur side out in about 30 minutes after skin'in and not have to mess with turn'in it later.

awprint:


----------



## C2C

Thanx for the tip , catcapper .. so it its dry enough when you do it that way that it doesnt stick to the stretcher ?


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Nice real Nice------I use to Drum my coyote-fox fur before stretching when selling but now the little bit I get will be sent out to be tanned for the Grand kids to mess with--------------*
> 
> *svb-------------*


After they get to NAFA they all get drummed so I dont worry about that part , Im sure they are all quite flat after their trip in a box .


----------



## C2C

After the news snow it sure was an eye opener checking today.. Tracks in all baits and I set a few more snares in obvious hot spots ,guess we will see if I did right .I havent gotten a dog on my favorite hillside set.yet this year until today 
I could see the snare was gone and it wasnt until I started up the bank to check it out that I stepped right on the coyote ,buried in the snow .
We were rewarded with 5 beauties ,including 3 in a spot I had all but given up hope in after how slow it had been . There were virtually tracks everywhere and no real definite trails so I blocked off a few spots and tried to funnel thru some new snares . 
I had dropped off a.bag of deer guts I saved from hunting season and of course they were gone ,so prebaited with some elk trimmings . 
I checked Jordys snares too for him as he was off elk hunting ,.deer.had been thru his site and half his 28 snares were down ..been a long day ,so time for a shower and off to sleep .. it was a good way to end the year ..Happy new year everyone.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Happy New Year Cam :smiley-2drunks-singing:


----------



## hassell

All the best Cam.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!!!!!!! Beauties for sure-----------Happy New Year to you and yours Cam-----------------------------------*

*svb*


----------



## catcapper

I use a tub full of borax. Throw the hide in after flesh'in and rub the borax in. I let it stay in the tub for 20-30 minutes, then remove it and scrape/brush all the caked borax off the skin. Back in the tub and rub in a second time--- leave that coat'in of borax on and put the hide on the stretcher. Once its dry it should pull right off. I use an air hose to blow any borax out of the inside of the hide.

awprint:


----------



## C2C

That is very interesting catcapper , I had no idea that would work .. I use the air compressor too , but with the winds we've had all I would have to do his walk outside and turn around and it would blow them dry ..lol.


----------



## C2C

It was a real treat to catch 5 dogs yesterday and I learned something in the process . It was a fresh snowfall and it told me a lot of info .. First off it looks like Im missing out on some more catches by not moving snares each and every time I catch one . In 6 different spots where I had previously caught one , a new coyote had come down the trail to within feet of the snare and then turned off the trail to investigate the very spot where the previous victim had died . They then turned back onto the trail past the snare and continued on . None of these places was overly disturbed and one had already taken 3 coyotes , but something caused the next contestant to leave the trail too early to be caught . Looks like I may have to reinvent the wheel so to speak . Strange , Ive snared in snowy conditions for a few years now and this is the first time I have noticed this behavior . Or maybe I have a couple real smart dogs that have had a previous bad experience with cable { chew out or broke open BAD } .

Thinking now of instead of moving the set I will merely add another on one side or the other of the successful position within maybe 20 ft if possible . Cover { brush trees tall grass }is all at a premium here so it could be difficult but worth it .


----------



## hassell

Sounds like a great plan.


----------



## glenway

Might have been witnesses.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Go get em


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Might have been witnesses.


Now that is a definite possibility..makes you wonder what goes thru their.mind when they see their buddy wrapped up in a snare . I would think they would maybe remember at least the location .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Tomorrow.. check after chores and hope the eagles have left them alone . When I checked the SD card from the camera where I caught the last 3 ,there were 3 eagles feeding on the bait . I will check it first and hope for the best.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

We finished getting the furs ready and they will go to the NAFA depot Thursday .. yes Don ,we had to extend the hooks from last year ..lol









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Beauty, shops are never big enough so might as well extend the wall as your adding on !!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow I’m jealous congrats


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Beauty, shops are never big enough so might as well extend the wall as your adding on !!


Hahaha
.thanx Rick 
If we extend the barn grandpa will just think we need to get more cows !

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Hahaha
> .thanx Rick
> If we extend the barn grandpa will just think we need to get more cows !
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Not that you need more work !!


----------



## youngdon

Wow...Nice haul of furs Cam. Seems as though you are Wileyer that Wile E


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Wow that is impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## Ruger

That's a beautiful wall full of fur!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Very Nice Pic of your catch Cam------------WTG-----Congratulations ----you earned every one----------They sure are some pretty Coyotes*

*svb*


----------



## glenway

"What brings you to these parts," asked one coyote to another. "Just hanging around waiting for a bus ride to the market," said its wall mate.

"Well, what's taking so long?", said the first coyote? "That dang bus driver with the PhD hasn't returned from the hardware store with more nails yet."


----------



## C2C

Thanx everyone , my skinner is doing a great job and thats a lot of the work part . The checking and catching is the fun part . Got 2 different guys skinning because one is thinking of quitting and I need a guy to fall back on . In fact the new guy and his younger brother may even be better than the original one . Both groups are members of hutterite colonies and they arent afraid of hard work , they can only work for "outsiders "on the side until they get married . Thats the first guys reason for possibly quitting ,he likes the cash too much to just plain drop it ..lol .

Ill be checking this morning again as soon as chores are done and Im very concerned about one bait in particular . Its the spot that I took 3 dogs in last check . I pulled the SD card upon leaving there and at home I find out that there are 3 eagles eating at the bait , it's also the spot that the coyote got ruined at . Im hoping that any catches there have been covered by blowing snow and that the birds have left them alone I'll know in about 3 hrs.

Glen , the joke about the nails is gonna be hard to top .. LOL ..we did in fact have to put up 2 more sections of hanger board with another 16 nails , filled all but a couple . I dont see us topping this one but we will try . My sons dogs are on the left side of the pic to the gap , he had 20 in 23 days at one bait site . He is snaring a long valley that runs a couple miles south to north , he's at the south and another guy is doing the same at the north , 2 miles away , The coyotes travel the entire length of the place . The competition at the north end had 13 coyotes before Jordy started and has caught 1 since .. seems Jord shut off his supply .


----------



## C2C

Been a long day . Deb and u checked the far bait first because we were afraid of eagle damage..he was in the bait but had no digs caught near it . I had a broken #385 BAD on the cliffhanger,must have been a deer . Next snare held a nice fresh coyote caught clean ,a little disturbance but ok ..he wasnt moving and appeared dead but something just wasn't right ..picture 1.. I watched him for over a minute ,no movement ..tapped on head with gun barrel no movement ..so walked past him to make another set in a hillside and come back for him in 10 mins.. touched him again with my toe and nothing so I reached down and grabbed cable a foot from his head and cut the wire.. I hear a low gasp and he raises his head !!! Man you can really smack a coyote hard with a set of cable cutters when need be !!. Finished the job with Mr. STANLEY 16oz.. Shook me up for a few minutes but I remade the set and checked last spot close to truck. It held a coyote with a good start of mange so he went over the river bank .

On to set 2 .. my sons spot. It held the best coyote we have caught all year . Picture 2.. been very few dogs here until the rancher moved cows into a field next door ,now seeing lots of tracks near bait .. I remade the set and onto # 3..

This place has caught 26 coyotes since first of Dec so wasnt expecting much ..that's what I got ..picture 3.. did the poor guy a favour by catching him. Didnt even have the strength to set off kill spring

Bait 4 held in a nice coyote ,the third taken in this same set location .. took her out and remade. Finally time to head home. Jird caught one with mange as well si 6 total today 3 bad ones .. bad one is bad 





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Some nice looking fur except the last pic.. Still some snow around I see.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow C2C your stacking them up... I wonder if drumming them would be worth the effort ????. It would definitely eliminate the borax scrub and make them really fluffy ????


----------



## C2C

Thanx Rick , yes we have a little snow but for the most part its in Saskatchewan ..lol.

AZ, I only use the borax to clean out blood and dirt and it does a decent job . A friend did both to his last year and said it worked good but thought the extra drumming they get at NAFA would maybe be too much as he ended up with some lower grade coyotes that he didnt expect . I know it sure makes pillows out of them . After talking with Marty Senneker at the fur depot about it , he says dont bother with doing it at home . The hides get packed in 2ft x2ft x4ft boxes , 65 hides per and shipped to NAFA .. They get pretty falt during their trip hence the need to drum them again so they can be evaluated in fairness .

We are headed there today , If I remember and they arent too busy I will take a few pictures of the process .


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ok... I forgot your shipping them.


----------



## C2C

Took our furs in to the NAFA depot , we came 4 days ahead of the deadline to avoid the rush ..Monday will be a madhouse. Jordan and his son Carver came with us .
Marty Senneker is the depot agent and his wife Marilyn always takes care of us cause hes usually busy on his line . Each hide is given it's own lot tag and then they are packed 65 in a box. I was surprised to see only 13 boxes filled this close to the end of the recieving date . Some years his shop has them stacked 5 hi 6 wide and 2 deep ..guess there is some truth to the tales guys are telling about poor overall catches .
Marty showed up as we were ready to leave and asked how our catches were ,told him we were ahead of last year by about 15..he said he is on schedule to repeat last year . He is a snaring machine ,caught 51 last Saturday alone and is sitting at over 350 this season . Kinda brings a guy back to reality ..lol . He is a great guy and always willing to share his knowledge . 
He also has his snare supply company and we stocked up on a few items. Marilyn told us to come into the new garage and see the tanned furs they offer for sale . She gave a tanned squirrel to Carver my grandson and he was in heaven .
Back to work now getting the second sale bunch caught and ready ..these ones sell in February. 
Heres a few pictures from today 






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cam Thanks for sharing*

*svb*


----------



## hassell

Awesome, also thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon

That's a mess of coyotes in them boxes. Those pics are great. the last one of the coyotes is sad. You did him a favor.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> That's a mess of coyotes in them boxes. Those pics are great. the last one of the coyotes is sad. You did him a favor.


Like I say , they usually have a pile more than that but Monday is the last day so it will fill in some for sure . The last dog brings new meaning to the term " mangy coyote " ... the catch scene was nasty , not from him tearing it up but he kinda wandered thru the brush like a dog on a leash and rosebush tore him up bad with no fur to protect the frozen skin, his other side was a bloody mess. He was dead when I found him but he didnt even have the strength to set off the trigger on the snare , I didnt remove the components of the snare but buried them with him .


----------



## C2C

Another windy day .. Checked early and had no catches in mine today but Jordan caught 2 . pulled trail cam cards and had 2786 pictures of wind on one and 54 of the same on the other .The camera closest to the Montana border has a light that shows up in the background each night at the same time , going east to west ... I'm betting it is a border patrol plane . One snare was flipped up and hanging close 6 ft above the ground in a small tree , I'm guessing the yote came tearing down the trail and when he felt the cable on his next he flipped his head and dislodged it .. would have been nice to have had a camera on that one . Wont be checking now again til Monday , weather is supposed to stop blowing and maybe give us a touch of snow :clapclap:


----------



## C2C

We had an unfortunate death in the herd yesterday..went to feed heifers and found d one that had gotten on her back and died, just a slight depression in the field but it was enough to keep her from getting up and she died sometime in the night . Today I loaded her in my pickup and hauled her up to the baitsite whete we had the horse. I dumped her out and placed her in front of the camera. As you can see, the dogs and eagles have been busy and theres virtually nothing left . Lots of tracks tho ,so they should be happy with their new buffet . No place to set snares, but I'm thinking a pipe dream set or 2 may be in order. Gonna take a pile of coyotes to make back $2000 lost. 
I took the front quarters off and brought them home for bait at other sites. 
Heres a picture of bait visitors this morning









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Sorry to hear about the loss Cam. Losing one is one to many. Those visitors are pretty healthy looking.


----------



## glenway

The expense of losing one is something the average person doesn't realize when seeing the price of beef. Guess it's like any other business and all part of the net operating income. Wouldn't make it any easier to take though.

Looks like some of your flying foes are in a holding pattern waiting their turn.

Just wondering what a large coyote weighs in your neighborhood, Cam.


----------



## hassell

Tough loss for sure, those a really nice looking yotes.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> The expense of losing one is something the average person doesn't realize when seeing the price of beef. Guess it's like any other business and all part of the net operating income. Wouldn't make it any easier to take though.
> 
> Looks like some of your flying foes are in a holding pattern waiting their turn.
> 
> Just wondering what a large coyote weighs in your neighborhood, Cam.


The thing I can telling myself is if you have livestock you are gonna have dead stock .. simple as that , but it doesnt get any easier to take .There have been a pile of ravens and a few magpies working this bait , also have 3 eagles on camera at one time . Ive caught some big dogs this year and should have weighed them , in the past the biggest we got was 47#.. I'll weigh the next good one .

Thanx Rick and Don , I hope I have a closeup here tomorrow of them .


----------



## C2C

We checked again yesterday, a 3.day soak because of the weekend . Freshened the first set with a small whitetail doe road kill. A badger has taken over the bait at this site so I only left the front quarters here . Took the rest 400 yds across the river to another patch of brush that holds 5 snares. The sudden cold snap has tighten the ice so I will see what happens there til weeks end then may pull them if it remains slow . Caught one more here where they come off the ice ,3 now in that spot .

On to the second bait ,it gave us a nice light colored female in a hillside set . Had to dispatch her because of a deep catch . From the tracks in the mud it showed she had hit the snare at full speed this the deep catch . A couple other sets here had been bumped and a dog had gone under one, crazy , the bottom of the snare was only 6 in off the ground so it got a chinup stick as well .

Third bait held a coyote in the cliff hanger. You can see from the remake why I like this one ,3 taken here and not a branch out of place .
My son Jordan caught another as well,a perfect catch with no disturbance and an easy remake .
I went and placed a foot hold trap with a pipe dream set near the cow carcass ....hopefully far enough away that the eagles won't bother him . I sat the bait for an hour and a half and had one coyote come in to 250 yds just before dark,sit there for a couple minutes then leave, didnt feel comfortable with the shot so I let him go ..as Arnold says " I'll be back ".... a good day with hardly any wind .



















































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I checked the SD card from the trail camera on the dead cow and nothing but birds touche dit yet .. Its been 3 days since we dumped it there and finally in the back ground a coyote watched from 150 yds for 2 hrs yesterday , he may very well be the same one that cam e and checked the place out later yesterday afternoon . Im planning on a meeting with him this afternoon . .


----------



## hassell

Well done. no wind now that's different.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on the catches. Let us know how the meeting goes. Hopefully he brings his office staff along


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Congrats on the catches. Let us know how the meeting goes. Hopefully he brings his office staff along


I will.be ready and able to greet all visitors .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!! You Guys have BEAUTIFUL COYOTES-----------Congratulation on your catches CAM---------*

*svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice ones again congrats


----------



## C2C

Tonite was a.cold windy sit for coyotes at the cow carcass ,no contetsnats showed but after reviewing the camera card I found that they had visited between 11 and 2 ,soooooo the plan is to spend all day Saturday with a lunch as soon as chores are done at 9 ..check again tomorrow..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Today was a beautiful windfree day ,something you sent get in these parts ..as we got ready to go check my 83 year old dad asked if he could ride with us. I was thrilled he would want to come ,he went lots last year but the trip was only half as far . I told him he was more.than welcome so we set out, 3 generations of us on a mission so to speak . 
We loaded the 2 beef quarters I had salvaged off the dead cow and some lunch as well and checked the first site with no catches. I left 1 quarter there to freshen the bait and it was on to site 2 ..nothing there either but muddy tracks in the trail told me at least some were in the area ,pulled the camera card and 46 pics suggested not much activity .
Dad was having a lot of fun seeing new country he had never been in ,telling stories and enjoying the day .
As we neared the 3rd site ,he predicted I would have 2 .. his hat no longer fits because that us exactly what I got..plus another porcupine . The first half dozen snares here held nothing but as I crossed the river ice I found fresh muddy coyote tracks headed in the right direction and 50.yds ahead he was tangled in a snare .
I removed him and reset and then took the porky out of the next one . One more pretty dog was in the last snare here so we headed on to the last site . 
At 4 of our baits we have had badgers move in and take it over ,covering the deer with dirt and burrowing under to eat it safely from below ...this place has a resident badger and he was just finishing filling the hole in behind himself as i got there . Next time I'll have a foot hike to set to greet him . No catches here either ,con testants are getting fewer and farther apart. So we headed for home .

On the 20.minute drive back dad says thanks for the trip ,it takes you 2 all day to go the 75 miles driving but you walk 150 miles after you get there ..must be nice to be in that kinda shape .. I told him " just getting in shape to start calving ".. we all had a good laugh and I'm glad he went with us . Checked the camera card when I got home and found that even tho we caught no coyotes at site 2 the camera had .. at least 2 different coyotes 4 hrs apart in the dark .. they are in good places to set snares but too close to the bait and I don't need an eagle I ine or have an eagle eat one that is caught there .. ..some pics from today ..90 now






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice. You have real nice coyotes up there. Congrats on 2 more. Good times with Dad can't be beat.


----------



## glenway

That's great that your father still has the motivation to tag along, Cam. Looks like you may be heading for a new record season. I've never seen a badger and never knew they'd bury their stockpile of food. Thanks for the education and photos.


----------



## hassell

Great day with Dad was well worth it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*GREAT DAY for sure------Congratulations on your catches---WTG--*

*svb*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Awesome day with family, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys , Dad will be active outside til the day he passes ..pretty good shape for 83 . Another pleasant day today for a check..Deb came with Jordan and I today and we picked up 2 more beauties...both good catches at the far ends of the loop . I'm real surprised the hides are still nice ,usually an extended streak of warm weather makes them start to rub.Ive been wearing the gopro the kids got me for Christmas and having fun there ..I ser a foothold for the badger that's been covering the bait pile ,hope he gets caught . Heres a couple pics from today . The first catch was caught perfect ,so tight to the chin that one ear was in the snare, hes one of Trumps coyotes from the border site ,looks like the wall isnt up yet . Second was dog was a pale beauty,also the remake of the set and the badger hole































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Made a quick check of snares today and picked up one more .. a good quick kill with virtually no disturbance to the area . I've started wi doing the snare cable around the support wire and find that it holds the snare wire tighter and results in fast lockups and quicker kills . I've also tried another trick and it seems to be working...some of the snares still have a touch if a shine to them ai I take a long thin length of grass and wind it loosely around the cable at the bottom of the loop . It breaks up the outline and camos abit of the shine. It doesn't seem to hinder the action of the snare and I've caught a few by using this trick especially in wide open places where the snares stands out .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., keep them coming.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Congrats., keep them coming.


Ok Rick ..a foggy day for the check today . Took a fellow snareman along with us today so we could compare the way we are setting ..hes caught 40 in a year the last 2 years running and this year has only 10 , and doubting his methods we wanted to know what the difference was.. told him right off the start that only reason he wasnt catching is because his dog population is down .. after running our line this morning he agreed. His methods and choice of set selection is much like mine . 
We checked 3 baits and picked up a dog at 2 of them . Quite different colors . Also caught one here at home in a foothold which is a feat for me as I have limited luck with traps . 
I'm going back to sit on the dead cow bait this morning, light snow and camera says morning is best .. I'll try and get some of those pics up later today. 
Magic number is down to 3...
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats., that's quite the color on the one.


----------



## C2C

What a crazy day today . I did chores and sat the dead cow bait after ,snow flurries and cool this morning. No dogs at bait when I got there so went and pulled SD card from camera and cleaned all the frost off . I had to sit in a different place 150 yds from bait with wind at my back because of wind direction and it is gonna be the place for sure . Left my foxpro turned on half way to cow and settled in to wait . 15 minutes later I turn on raven flick on the call for 30 seconds followed by magpie for another 30 .. within 3 minutes a coyote shows up from straight north and swings to the west to catch the wind which is coming from north east.He get a directly behind and downwind of camera and hits scent left on camera post and takes off on a dead run south west ..By the time I get on him hes at 254 yds and about over the hill and I break a back leg on him . He spins around then stops and I anchor him .... I figure u beat go get him si the ravens dont start on him then come back to wait again 
I let the area settle for another half hr then do same sequence with raven and magpie. Sure enough within 5 minutes I have another dog come in from the south and when he gets close to bait I'm ready ..he stops just like the last one ,but before he gets a chance to run I drop him with one shot.. pretty proud of myself I watch him for a couple.minutes to make sure hes done them turn call back on ..dog jumps to his feet and tears back up the hill the way he came from ..I'm amazed to say the least and get sticks back on him and drop him as he momentarily stops at hill top.... cant figure out what happened there. I retrieve him and without skinning to find a hole somewhere I cant see any reason why he should have dropped ..by now I'm getting a touch cold in the hands so decide to head for home. I get back and find that jord has caught 2 and with mine it puts us over the top at 101 for the year . 
An hr of daylight left and wind is right so now that my hands have thawed out I head to the neighbors place to call ..at 20 minute mark of the call I see 4 deer spook south of me and watch back.. knowing that can only mean 1 thing I get ready . Sure enough a coyote shows himself and hesitates at 400 . I turn cal back on at a lower volume and here he comes.. he stops t 120 and I drop him ..almost dark so I go to pick him up and find he has mange . Really too bad as he is a unique color for this area ,no tail and bare back legs. 
I leave him and tell the landowner and he thanks me and heads back with a can of gas to burn the cities ai his dogs dont roll o n it and get infected. 
Finally dark now and I have one snare behind the barn that didnt get checked this morning so I look and it's got a nice little red fox. 
A crazy day for sure, 5 coyotes and a fox between us ..cant wait for the regular check tomorrow, with 4 in of fresh snow and fresh bait dropped off yesterday I'm hoping there will be more tomorrow.

Oh by the way, Jordan went elk hunting this.morning ,late draw tag , and had 80 head at 250 yds for 45 minutes...5.legal bulls but my very selective son couldn't find one big enough for him ..guess shooting a 350" elk for your first kinda spoils you ..lol.

..pics from today ,also a view of the bait from 150 yes.






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Very Nice Cam.Congrats to you and Jordan on reaching the magic number. That is pretty impressive.


----------



## glenway

Not much magic to it but sure is lots of dedication. That bottom pic looks like the frozen tundra. Congratulations on another banner year!


----------



## hassell

A big Congrats. also, have enjoyed following your season, thanks for sharing.


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys ,, the "magic " part of it is the fact that most guys up here are down on their numbers from last year by up to 50% .. however we are in a very fortunate place where we snare and hunt between 2 large ranches that dont allow hunting so we have a nursery/ breeding pen both sides . Most of the hides are still pretty good , but some are beginning to show signs of wear in the warm weather we have had .

You mentioned tundra Glen and that is about the best way to describe yesterday .. the fog and snow flurries gave very little definition to land and sky and it would be easy to get lost if a guy didnt know the area . Not me tho .. I'm in a fog most of the time ..lol .

We have maybe another 10 days before we will be calling it quits with the snares , start calving and will need to stick close to home .


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks for the stories and pictures, sounds like an awesome day and amazing season!

Oh and tell your son he can't eat antler.... lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Mark Steinmann said:


> Thanks for the stories and pictures, sounds like an awesome day and amazing season!
> 
> Oh and tell your son he can't eat antler.... lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'll do that Mark , but in reality he gives most of it away to a neighbor that loves it .. Jordan has lots of beef in the freezer ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Didn't think I could top yesterday but today was the best..beautiful snowy morning to check snares and nothing in first set except tracks right under neath one of my sets,nothing like fresh snow to show you that you got beat .
On to the second set and this is what made my day ..see pic .. remember when I told you I had a coyote chew out and get away ? Well she couldnt help herself and came back .. a first for me catching a chew out escape artist . Hard to believe the first snare didnt do the job ,perfect placement right up tight to back of the jaw . Loose now and nothing more than a mere necklace. Dog was in good health and none the worse for wear .In fact the second catch was much deeper down throat but I guess the entanglement was what did her in . 
We changed our setups this year to try and improve catches and make for quicker kills ..different locks and cable but had a few of the old setups still in our bags..this was one of .the old ones . 
Nothing in the last 2 bait sites but enough tracks nearby to keep us hopeful for a few more when we check again Monday..heard coyotes singing near 3 of the baits so still in the area . I plan in sitting bear the cow carcass again tomorrow if the wind stays down.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Awesome.


----------



## youngdon

Very nice Cam. Good luck on the bait site.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Very nice Cam. Good luck on the bait site.


Thanx Don, I need you to wish me luck more often. I was done chores early and it was a pleasant day so I headed up to sit my bait . I've included some pics of the day that I found interesting .. 
I loaded up my "dead sled " with a tarp and foam pads to sit on, a shovel and my shooting sticks, grabbed my rifle and pack and headed to the bait . The fresh snow made my approach quiet for a change ,no crunchy ice. As I crested the hill to peak over an eagle on the cow saw me and flew away followed by 2 ravens. I could see a lone coyote standing by the bait and as he turned to trot away I sat and rested the rifle in the sticks .He was unsure what i was an hesitates at 225 yds . One shot and he spun around and did his death run back to the bottom of the hill .. first pic just happens to be when he saw me crest the hill . He lay still and I watched for a couple minutes to make sure he was done before I made my way to my blind .
I wasn't about to make the same mistake as the other day when I swapped camera cards at the beginning of my sit ,so got ready in my snow bank blind. 
I only sat in this spot for about half hr before the wind came up and the drifting snow made it impossible to stay there so I moved down the hill ti a small brush oacth and suggested into the drift there ..now I'm only 75 yds from the cow . Sat here for 29 mins and a raven came back and circled the cow then saw the dead coyote and couldnt resist it ..flew right over and was gonna help himself til I stood up and flushed him . So now I go retrieve my prize and he's a dandy ,big and no rubs or big hole . 
I sit this blind for a couple hrs and a mangy coyote shows up and comes to 200 yds but wont give me a shot . He finally decides to come in to the bait and swings around to catch the wind and heads straight at me from my left ..I swing slowly toward him when gets to 60 yds and he sees me and stops then turns to run . I rush the shot and clip a small branch between us and he gets away .. too bad I wanted to stop him from infecting the rest but it's probably too late already . The wind quits shortly after so I moved back up to my original spot so I have more view . The rest of the afternoon is uneventful and at dark I head for home. A nice way to spend a winter afternoon. Pics are coyote before the shot , view from my blind with cow and coyote below snow bank next to the fence , a true 40# dog .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Nice Pic's and Rifle Cam---Congrats on the shot and the Beautiful Dog---

svb


----------



## C2C

Thx Skip ..still had a good hide,some of the pups are getting a little bit of wear on them now.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

You earned every hair, Cam. You must have some good gear to sit out in that cold. Any tips on how to stay warm out there? Type of boots, gloves, etc.

Great photos. That 'yote even looks larger than 40 pounds, but I guess it's the furry coat it's wearing.


----------



## hassell

That's a beautiful pic. of the yote standing with the ravens, thanks for sharing.


----------



## C2C

tHANX rICK , KIND OF SAD THO i GUESS , ITS LIKE HE'S WAITING FOR THE EXECUTIONER IF YOU KNOW THE WHOLE STORY . iVE GOTTEN SOME REAL COOL ICS OF EAGLES AND COYOTES TOGETHER AT THIS SPOT , CANT REMEMBER WHAT i POSTED HERE BUT WILL TRY AND GET SOME UP . [ DAM CAPS BUTTON ..LOL ]

Glen , I found a spot on the bank to sit where an old cow trail comes up and makes a cut about 2 ft deep . I shoveled the snow out in a berm to block wind and place a small canvas tarp down for a ground sheet then a foam pad 2ft x4 ft x 2in thick to sit / lay on . I prop it up against one side for a back rest and it is comfy as my couch ..lol . I was gonna take a pic yesterday but was in a hurry .. maybe next time .

For clothes I had a total of 9 layers on .. long underwear, wool pants , a long sleeved shirt , sweatshirt , hoody , thin down filled jacket { Costco $50 job } , a Columbia wool jacket and a pair of Walls insulated bibs , and finally my shell type white camo .. Wish this Prarie Ghost camo wasnt discontnued , its the perfect pattern for here .. Gonna have my wife make me some plain white and just paint it with a rope and paint .

For my hands I only wear a thin pair of insulated gloves and use one of those handmuffs that I wear around my waist { much like those you see football players wearing } it has a pouch to insert handwarmers when it is real cold but I didnt need em yesterday , only 25 F. Boots are 2000 gr Cabelas pac boots . For headgear I wear a ball cap and stocking cap over top , also a thin facemask in snow camo , then pull my hoods up.. :cold: .. NOT !!

I am careful to walk slowly into my setup to keep from over heating and starting to sweat , only 600 yds from the truck . If it was farther I would carry the 2 warm coats and put on when I got there . Makes me tired just writing it all up .

I find the key to keeping warm is keep dry and out of the wind , use layers and dont get sweat up going in . It really wasnt all that cold yesterday but the wind turned bad , gusting to 30 at times followed by laps of nothing for 1/2 hr or so . A friend suggested I put up his old pop up blind next year if I do the bait thing but Im afraid of having it stolen . It would take some time to get the dogs used to it , but would sure allow alot more movement and protection .

It will be Tuesday before I can get back to the bait and from the looks of it , the trail camera is right .. I had no visitors from 2:30 on just like it showed before ,so I best be early . :track:


----------



## youngdon

Nice write up Cam. Congrats on another nice Yote. Anytime you need a little luck let me know. I’ll wish it for you. I don’t really believe in it though, I think we make our own and some is just by chance. My Mom always said that we should wish in one hand and s#it in the other to see which fills up first !


----------



## glenway

Good stuff, Cam. You pretty much "covered" it. I've always liked the handwarmer around the waist. Fingers ready without gloves. Trouble is I don't have one anymore. Going on the list.

Thanks for all that typing.

And, YD: Seems that wishing advice would best be carried out with someone else's hands.


----------



## C2C

Glen , I've seriously considered getting one of those heater body suits ,pricey but would eliminate a whole bunch of extra clothes . Problem would be picking a color, snow or dryland camo ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Just answered.my own question ...suit is about $550 Canadian..guess it's back to the layers

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> That's a beautiful pic. of the yote standing with the ravens, thanks for sharing.


Heres a few more of the bait site Rick . The original pics are better than these taken off computer screen .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Defiance























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Frigging Awesome, Thanks.


----------



## glenway

Way cool! Do the coyotes fear the eagles? Seems like it from the pics. And, that one 'yote (second pic) seems to have eaten something that didn't agree with it. Are those golden eagles?


----------



## C2C

As far as Im concerned Glen eagles are the scourge of the fur industry .. more than once Ive seen them follow coyotes in to a call and a couple times they were actually dive bombing the dog at kill sites . So far we have only one dog wrecked by eagles this year but we arent done yet . Ravens are bad too tho . The one I shot Saturday was laying dead 50 yds from the cow and the returnung raven landed on him rather than the cow . Guess he needed a warm meal . Yup , these are all golden eagles , one is a big sucker and he definitely has the dogs bluffed . I think that one coyote is showing dominance to either another one or a raven out of frame .

I had the camera set on video for one round and got quite the footage of eagles chasing coyotes and vice versa off the carcass . Hope to get back there tomorrow to sit again for a couple hrs.


----------



## glenway

Thanks, Cam. That show seems well worth the price of admission.


----------



## hassell

I'll second that.


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> As far as Im concerned Glen eagles are the scourge of the fur industry .. more than once Ive seen them follow coyotes in to a call and a couple times they were actually dive bombing the dog at kill sites . So far we have only one dog wrecked by eagles this year but we arent done yet . Ravens are bad too tho . The one I shot Saturday was laying dead 50 yds from the cow and the returnung raven landed on him rather than the cow . Guess he needed a warm meal . Yup , these are all golden eagles , one is a big sucker and he definitely has the dogs bluffed . I think that one coyote is showing dominance to either another one or a raven out of frame .
> I had the camera set on video for one round and got quite the footage of eagles chasing coyotes and vice versa off the carcass . Hope to get back there tomorrow to sit again for a couple hrs.


yep, you are right. I've seen a dominant coyote come into a carcass with young coyotes and it will arch its back, tuck its tail and come in with its mouth open and making a gargly hiss noise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

That's what I figure from seeing these pics as well ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

NEVER ... EVER .. Will I say we only lost 1 to an eagle..it happened twice today . Both unsalvageable and totally destroyed, at least $200 down the drain ..quite a day , also caught 2 others both good , one was a pup with a pegleg . But the kicker is the coyote that broke the trap chain and hobbled off with my trap . Followed his tracks for about 299nyds along canal edge then all of a sudden hes running down the bottom of the canal and man tracks are chasing him !! A short chase ,coyote us dispatched and drug up far bank to a waiting truck . Tracks lead to the neighbouring hutterite colony . I've taken pics of all this and sent to the pig boss there asking who has my dog and trap ..no answer yet .. see what happens by noon tomorrow and then go talk to them. I dont expect to get the dog back but at least they could return my trap ..they know whose it is ..






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Hopefully one of them will fess up - or - one of them will be hanging on the fence.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Hopefully one of them will fess up - or - one of them will be hanging on the fence.


exactly..I'm glad some one got him and dispatched him ...they can have the dog , but do the gentlemanly thing and bring back my trap .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I would certainly think that would be SOP for a community like them. But who knows ! What a shame the eagles got to those two.


----------



## glenway

Ah, yes. The five-towed, wingless vulture. Keep us posted.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> I would certainly think that would be SOP for a community like them. But who knows ! What a shame the eagles got to those two.


sorry I'm unfamiliar with the term SOP .. SOB I understand ...lol Havent heard a thing back from the pig boss , funny thing, my skinner from a neighbouring colony knew all about the find of trap and coyote , didnt know a name or maybe was just unwilling to share it . He did offer to see if he could get it back tho .


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Ah, yes. The five-towed, wingless vulture. Keep us posted.


Snakes dont have Toes Glen :smiley-cowboy:


----------



## glenway

SOP: Standard Operating Procedure


----------



## C2C

Thanks Glen , makes sense now . Well the finder has been identified , now just waiting for the return , Too windy to go sit at the cow today , I got a call last night from a guy that live 15 mins away , says he has had a cougar in his yard and wants me to come see if I can get it ..lol .. I tell him there is no open season here but that landowners are permitted to take them at anytime with out a licence , but I will come and take a peak . Turns out the numerous tracks in his yard are from his dog and it looks like she has been playing with a coyote , snow tore up but not from fighting .. he may have pups on the way ..lol . Told him to keep me in the loop if he sees or hears any more strange disturbances .


----------



## C2C

Snowy and cooler today for check time . My wife Deb went with me and Jord went in his own to check close to home . We got almost to our first site and saw a pup approaching the road so drive past a hill and walked back and dropped him with one shot. Not very big but hide is still decent . 
Nothing at first spot so I set a new bait with quite a smorgasbord, a beaver and 4 dead chickens, 400yds down the river and put up 6snares ,lots of tracks so I'm hopeful it will pay off. 
Second bait I dragged a fresh roadkill doe in and opened her up to let the scent out, caught a nice big dog 200 yds south of the bait and the tracks in the trail told the whole story . Hed come from the south down the trail at full tilt and as he went thru the snare he only made one big jump before the snare closed up and laid him out . He pulled off the side if the trail ,made one wrap around a small bush and was done...love those magnum springs . At 44 # hes my big one for the year .
Nothing in the last site so I pulled the SD card and headed for home ..Jordan had caught one so we got 3 for the day ..
SD card showed a fox had visited the bait during the night but no coyotes ,may oull that site this weekend. 
Second pic is the catch site remade , brush us getting thin so I'm gonna place a kill pole there next year. I like it when they die off to the side and dont disturb the location.
























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good color on that monster! Fur still looks good, too. They're all icing on the cake now.


----------



## hassell

That's a dandy, congrats..


----------



## C2C

Funny thing about the catch site in this picture , I had a refusal here last check and noticed that the snare had sagged slightly and was not centered on the trail . I lifted it about 3 " and centered it and success .

Before we started snaring we used to take between 40 and 50 coyotes yearly , now we are double that , the hides are better , we are in better shape with all the walking and climbing and the check is bigger ..lol. A guy in town asked me how many of the coyotes taken were shot , I believe its 7 out of 113 . Ive lost 13 #s since we started in Dec and my wind is much better, I can now climb out of those canyons without stopping if I'm not pulling a dog on the sled .

Ive made a few changes to the way I set lately that seem to be working and I'll share them next time I get a chance to take pics .


----------



## glenway

Some jobs provide fringe benefits that are better than the pay.

You're defining the secrets to success: Being physically fit from hard work, doing something you enjoy while getting paid. Most people could take a lesson instead of whining about what's on their plate.

"All you gotta do is put your mind to it, knuckle down, buckle down, and do it, do it do it" Roger Miller: ...You Can't Roller Skate in a Buffalo Herd


----------



## C2C

So true Glen , I'd do this even if it didnt pay nearly as well . I love the outdoors but the challenge of trying to outwit one of nature's smartest creatures is truly amazing . When you can beat him on his own turf it is most satisfying.

I checked my one spot close to home here today and from a distance I could see I had something. Turns out to be a pretty little female that had been dodging snares in this location for about a week . Hide is nice and pale ..she had refused to enter the snares on a number of occasions and each time I sat back and wondered why ..assuming they were too low I raised them all about 4 in. and it paid off with the catch .
I also set a couple more snares today ,one with a new type of anchoring ...a coyote had traveled down this trail thru the cattails a week ago and again last night. So I set a snare and used 2 sets of extensions attached to it and staked like a Y thru the ice with my 18" rear stakes . They seemed to pound in quite tight and I figure with the cold at night that they will freeze in and work like a charm ..I used 2 because I figured it would be safer than one .
Regular check tomorrow is going to be only a short one as I've got a busy afternoon and evening ahead of me scoring big game heads and handing out prizes at our local fish and game club. 
.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Here's a big "pat on the back" for your contributions at the big game event. Hope any catches remain intact 'till you get around again.


----------



## hassell

Well done, enjoy the feast.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Here's a big "pat on the back" for your contributions at the big game event. Hope any catches remain intact 'till you get around again.


Thanx Glen and Rick ,Im gonna do a quick check of my 2 most productive baits this morning ,last week a 3 day check cost me 2 nice coyotes so I will do these 2 and then check them again tomorrow as well as pull out the 2 far sites . They havent caught anything in a week and sign has been minimal , A 40 mile drive one way is too far to not produce . Besides with calving coming up and maybe 10 days 2 weeks left in the entire season it would be too big a job to pull 5 sites at once . Once we get to calving I'm gonna be home bound for about 3 months and then its hay , irrigating , more hay more watering .. you get the drift and I dont wanna have to run 40 miles to get stuff cleaned up . Been a blast this winter and IVE LEARNED MORE AGAIN THIS YEAR THAT i THINK WILL HELP NEXT .

As for the awards and measuring , Ive been an Alberta game scorer for 29 years and have seen some good heads go by . Our club is only about 120 members strong but we are having trouble with recruietement , too many things pulling our youth away .. not neccesarily bad stuff , sports , music and such , just too much to do in so little time . I'll try and take a few pics to add tonite .


----------



## glenway

I'll be there in spirit. Hard to imagine what'll be there for scoring. Yeah, pics.


----------



## youngdon

I’m looking forward to pictures from the dinner. Good luck on your check today!!


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> I'll be there in spirit. Hard to imagine what'll be there for scoring. Yeah, pics.


This has been a real slow year Glen , a few categories won't likely even have entries ..but I will send pics

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

It was a speedy check today but well worth it ..caught 3 of my beat coyotes if the year all at one bait . I put out a fresh deer 2 days ago and it seems to have attracted a new crowd . From the tracks around I don't think these 3 even made it to the bait ,but their buddies did and ate half of it . A couple belly crawled under snares on their way out and another brushed past the aide of one as well. I did a couple of adjustments and hopefully they will be waiting for me next check because I know they will be back . . Another 2 in hanger anta where they fall away from the trail ..my favorites ..heres some pics from today .. the hill isnt getting any less steep especially with 3 on board





































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Oh , I hated to disappoint the eagle waiting across the river from the first dog but am glad I did . Heres a remake of the second catch spot ..no disturbance when they swing away









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, thanks again.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!!!! CAM YOU SURE ARE GOOD AT WHAT YOU DO---Congrats on a Great snaring season------svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Great stuff keep it going finish out strong cam


----------



## C2C

Thanx Skip and pokey , I dont know how good I am at it but I sure enjoy it. I got word back from my skinner tonite that 2 of those 3 coyotes had freshly healed wounds and scars from snares ..they are 2 of the 4 chews I had from early in December and coupled with the other I caught a few days ago I only have one left to get ..for all I know he could have been one of those the eagles got . I had 3 chews one check so they must have been traveling together then and now..that really makes my day to get them again .

Which brings us to the awards night for our wildlife club. It was quite well attended for a busy Friday night , 120 members and we had 65 there tonite . The entries were limited as it seemed to be a poor year for hunting with dry conditions that we had but we had some decent ones..winning mule deer was 153 ,whitetail was 131, moose 120 , sheep 156.. not big numbers but ave for our area . A few fish , pike 11 # and birds ,goose 12.4 #. 
We also have an over all winner for best entry and that went to my father for the goose that he shot when we took my grandson Walker with us .. he had the youngster come up and accept the award with him and their names are both on the award ..
We used to have this event as a sit down banquet but attendance was poor so we changed to an informal affair . My wife Debbie was in charge of the kitchen and she and daughter in law Jonie prepared beef on a bun ,coleslaw ,cookies and chips for everyone and it was a hit. Soda,coffe and water were available and admission was only $5...hard to be for a great supper
.Heres some pics from tonight.






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Great stuff! One happy grandson and great grandfather.

I always liked sledding - all but that up hill drudgery. But, that's part of the "cost of business" for the man in the wilderness. At least you don't have to waste money on a stair climber or treadmill like people with an aversion to work. Gotta be a challenge with all those clothing layers. Another PhD well earned!


----------



## hassell

Great event I see, congrats. to all.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Great stuff! One happy grandson and great grandfather.
> 
> I always liked sledding - all but that up hill drudgery. But, that's part of the "cost of business" for the man in the wilderness. At least you don't have to waste money on a stair climber or treadmill like people with an aversion to work. Gotta be a challenge with all those clothing layers. Another PhD well earned!


One thing I have learned as Ive done this game is how to dress for the season ... Long underwear , wool pants and some lightweight snow pants to keep dry on the bottom half . A long sleeved shirt , sweat shirt and hoody up top . Some good , 1000 gram thinsulate well gripped boots and gaiters . I use to have a tendency to over dress but find this lightweight setup allows me to not overheat even down to the -teens F as long as I am busy moving , I have a mid weight parka in the truck in case I need it but never wear it otherwise . Yup , I call it the ******* stairmaster .. and this is the easy hill , the other is same length but at about a 45degree angle .

The sled is a cheap $10 plastic one I purchased and drilled holes in edges to accomodate a small web tarp or straps to hold the dogs in .. It works good one snow or dry ground and keeps the coyotes from fur damage . I can get 5 on it but 3 is about the maximum you want to pull for any real distance . The year we caught 10 at the one site in a single check we strapped on 5 at a time and pulled them up the steep hill with the truck and made 2 trips ...would still be there hauling them out as singles ..lol..


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Great event I see, congrats. to all.


Thanx Rick , it was fun to meet with the local hunters and swap lies , no real monster entries showed up but some nice stuff . My grandson had no idea that great grandfather would share his prize with him . For kids category winners we give out the traditional trophies , but adults receive gift certifcates to a local hunting store , way better to be able to purchase some needed supplies than have another dust catcher . Walker is already thinking what fish hooks he's gonna get with the $30 him and grandpa great won ..lol.


----------



## youngdon

Seems as though you had a pretty nice time. And a well deserved night with friends. Congrats to the family team.


----------



## hassell

There were some decent racks there I see but none that Alta. can produce, good old wool pants, wore out a few sets of those over the years, switched from stanfields to some of the new material longjohns, sure made a difference of the wicking off of moisture while snowshoeing. Was the ram taken close by, I see it's broomed off on the one side, just a full curl.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Very cool, sounds like a fun night with buddies! Is that a bear skull I see as well?!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> There were some decent racks there I see but none that Alta. can produce, good old wool pants, wore out a few sets of those over the years, switched from stanfields to some of the new material longjohns, sure made a difference of the wicking off of moisture while snowshoeing. Was the ram taken close by, I see it's broomed off on the one side, just a full curl.


Yup , I got some of those fancy long johns and they are great . Ram was taken just north of Waterton park so not far from me , maybe 65 miles ? One side was broken badly and hurt the score.


----------



## C2C

Mark Steinmann said:


> Very cool, sounds like a fun night with buddies! Is that a bear skull I see as well?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Great night and it is a bear skull , not big but claws and sharp teeth for sure . Bears ,wolves and horned animals like sheep and goats all compete under one class called Skull and horns . Score is taken then turned into a percentage of that animals minimum requirement for book entry .. then all % s are compare to get a winner . Wolves won it for last 4 years until this year when the sheep took first place .


----------



## C2C

After a depressing day saturday pulling out 2 bait sites than weren't producing ,I was ready for a good check today .....and boy did we get it!! I could see #1 dog from the truck and also a blood stained front shoulder ,an eagle had flown off the bank near him so I thought here we go again .But nope,he was in good shape and had stained the shoulder from chewing a branch above him . Headed back along the bank and passed a snare that a dog had gone under, followed his tracks and he qasnt so lucky in the next one 80 yds away. I'll pick both these up on my way back . Checked the new snares down in the river bottom and caught 2 more big ones . One was real lucky .. when I set the snare I had hung it from one side of the trail and anchored it on the other side!! I dont recommend that ..lol.. so now I replace both snares and set back to the steep hill ti the truck . I pull 2 up at Deb says "that's great , told you would catch 2 !!" I tell her yup you were right, now I'll go get the other 2 !! She is laughing now ..so another trip halfway down and then back up.. I threaten to not even do the other site cause I am pooped .. but on we go .
At this site I catch 2 more and have a couple dogs go under snarls so put in a chinup stick ..next time.. So I end up with 4 at my north bait that has been a little slow and 2 at the hi producer...41 at that place now just never ceases to amaze me ...and after this fresh snow still a fair number of fresh tracks . Hides are very good on these ones and should be worth some money . Heres some pics 



















































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Congrats Bud!! They all look very nice---Sure have Pretty Coyotes--Thanks for sharing your line---svb*


----------



## hassell

Great pic's as usual, thanks for sharing.


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys , sure is satisfying following a set of tracks and having its owner waiting for you ..I promised to.ahow a couple tricks I learned this year that have made a big difference .
First pic ...even tho I try to make sure my snare is perfectly centered in the trail sometimes it takes a little reminder to see why.. note how the coyote walked just past right side if the snare...luckily he was in the next one .
Second pic ... I have been hanging snares higher than in the past and sometimes I get dogs going under,you can use a chinup stick or as in this case set where you have a natural one, it doesnt fall down and there is no added scent .Note the small branch coming right to left at bottom of the scene.
Third...this set already has a coyote caught in it and another has passed by since it snowed ..no disturbance because first one is hanging downhill away from the trail . Hopefully this one will be back as he didnt even break stride .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great tips, thank's for sharing them.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Great tips and great looking fur thanks for sharing


----------



## C2C

Had a scare yesterday ... I took those 6 coyotes to my young skinners the night before and they told me they were busy right then but would take care if them I dropped them off and the younger brother helped me hang them in the warm barn . This concerned me because they were all fresh dogs and 8 didnt want them to spoil . I worried and fretted all night long and at 8 yesterday morning I called them to see if they were done, no but they would have em done before days end .. now i was really worried, a fresh coyote in a warm coat cant take alot of heat .
Fast forward to 7pm last night .. I got a call from Mike my skinner and he says Cam , I'm afraid there's a problem with your dogs ... well I bit my lip.and went thru the roof all at one time ..asked him what's the matter ? They're slipping and I cant save em ,was his answer .. now I semi lose it .. that's B.S. I told him ,that's why I told you they couldnt be hung like that and had to be done quick .. silence at the other end if the line for a minute and then he says " got you didnt I , they are just fine I skinned them after lunch and all are on boards " relief ,upset ?? I didnt know what to say but silently cursed the little buggar..I cussed him a bit in a joking manner and could hear his 2 brothers laughing in the background ... funny now but it wasnt last night when I thought I had lost $600 + worth of fur .
So on to checks today .. had a late start because I had a salesman coming to talk ..he was late of course and by the time I got away it was noon and all I could think about was eagles eating my catch . Jordan went west to do his 2 baits and I headed south ..he was talking about pulling his and I told him that with the- 20 coldsnap coming it would be crazy,but left it up to him .
Got to my first bait just in time to see the eagle soar up over the hill and away from me ,fearing the worst I headed down to check . .nothing visible in any of first dozen so I took my time and set 2 more in spots with lots of tracks . Snow had melted quite abit so a couple snares were now about 4" too hi and you guessed it those 2 both had fresh t racks under them readjusted and continued. I got by half way to the truck and spotted a nice coyote caught in a snare and jumped around ..bit knowing how well he was caught I ran to 60 yes and shot him with my 17hmr.. dropped him and went to remove and reset . Ive done the try and get closer thing before in this case and lost a dog when he chewed out and escaped before my eyes .. not again .Turns out he was caught by a front leg and hadn't chewed at all .. . 3rd coyote for this set and still in good shape. Note the hill in the background ,yup it's as steep as it looks and truck is at the top . 
Nothing in my next bait site but 3 more spots where snares needed to be lowered because coyotes went under ..2 in one place that really hurt ..weather taking a drastic drop in temp by the weekend so should put more in the cable .
Jordan caught 2 in his and no,he didn't pull them ..lol.. heres pics from today including the remake . Very pretty coyote wish he had been caught Jan 1 ..still nice but would have been better
























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Dang, that’s a nice color. It’s so nice to read your posts and the care you put into each set. All the new trappers should have to spend time with someone as dedicated and thorough as you are. You have my admiration sir.


----------



## glenway

Agreed, YD. Sure would be funny when it comes time to pay the skinner and he sees you pull out an empty wallet.


----------



## hassell

I'll second that Don, well done Cam.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Dang, that's a nice color. It's so nice to read your posts and the care you put into each set. All the new trappers should have to spend time with someone as dedicated and thorough as you are. You have my admiration sir.


Thanx for the compliments Don , coyote would have been in contention for a top lot a couple weeks ago but showing just a touch of wear . It takes alot of time to get some sets just right , others are easy . I have found that attention to detail makes a big difference in catch rate . In heavy brushed trails you can get by just hanging the snare and making sure it is tied up . dogs seem to half close their eyes and miss details , just like you would trying to screen your eyes from the sticks . In the open it is a different ball game , I try not to overdue the coverup because it can alert them when a piece of brush they arent used to shows up out of nowhere .. they know the trails intimately and discretion is best to do just the basics there . I tried something new on just such a place yesterday .. a wide open cow trail coming down a hill that I have left in the past because of that reason . I set a snare with the bare minimum of a stick on each side to blend in edges of snare then added a single stick either side of the trail 10 ft before and after the snare to kinda get them so they aren't as guarded when they reach the set .. they've been down this trail between each set for a week so time will tell if it works , try and get a pic if I remember tomorrow , .

As for someone learning from me , I have a few tricks I learned from others but an active imagination on my part has really helped .. gotta think like a coyote ..lol.Some sets look great til you get down on a coyotes eye level and then the faults show up . My son has helped me immensely with a couple ideas and we have grown up snaring together .


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Agreed, YD. Sure would be funny when it comes time to pay the skinner and he sees you pull out an empty wallet.


Im thinking of writing him the check then phone back next morning and telling him to cash it quick before it spoils ..lol.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> I'll second that Don, well done Cam.


Thanx Rick and thank you for the good weather you sent the past week, enough wind for a while .. looks like the cold is on the way as well .


----------



## hassell

Ya it's suppose to drop here for the whole week which will be strange as this winter has been the mildest yet I've seen.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Darn nice Coyote CAM----WTG Congrats on your catch--------*

svb


----------



## C2C

For the first time since Dec 1 we got blanked on our check ... well almost.. I had a chewout today for the first time in 6 weeks and I am betting it's a repeat offender . The snare was on a tight close in trail and was maybe 10" max...one that should have closed and killed a coyote fast . This was a new one for me , the cable wasnt pulled out ,snare collar was still attached to the support wire and no disturbance at all . The coyote sat down as soon as he found he was caught and chewed off . Usually cable is all pulled out to its full length and at least a little disturbance, not this time still half the 5 ft length of snare cable left on anchor side of the collar . the snare cant be real tight ,not enough force was exerted to fully engage it and the spring. Got about a week left or so, maybe he will make a mistake and it costs him .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Another frosty day today ,-25 with a brisk north wind. Church meetings kept me from getting out early so at 230 my son in law Clay and I headed out .. We had an inch of fresh snow this morning and the first bait site held another victim of the birds ..fresh tracks to the snare told me that he got caught after 10 this morning and by 3 when we got there the birds had destroyed him .. we drug him off about 300 yds and left him .
At the second site we found 2 caught and covered with snow , I think that is the reason they were untouched ..both were froze solid. The big dog is in real good shape and the female is not quite as good . Reset and back to the truck 
. My dilemma now is whether to skin them or not . A local buyer is paying $80 unskinned for good dogs ,so after paying my skinner $15 and taking 9% commission at auction I would need about 110$ each at the sale to equal him .. I think these will be sold local .I am so frustrated about the damage to my catches ,a friend suggested setting some #0 or #1 muskrat traps and exacting some revenge on the ravens, I kind of think maybe they are as bad as the eagles, maybe worse because there are more of them ..
pics from today






































Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*DANG BIRDS-----Nice catches==== Give them BLACK ones some HMR medicine--Good luck Bud------------svb*


----------



## hassell

Tough one Cam, one of the perils of open land trapping.


----------



## C2C

Yes Skip .. its time to raise the stakes and exact some revenge .. news flash to follow ..lol.

Rick you are so right my friend , with this sudden cold snap a guy cant really blame the birds for doing what nature intended them to do .. but it hurts none the less . Open country is indeed a risk , Im just hoping they dont get any more before I get back with bait to feed em and keep them occupied

You guys think I should sell unskinned for that money ?


----------



## youngdon

Selling unskinned seems mathematically prudent at the $110 mark. I guess that you'll have to take a guess at where the market will be. I got no idea ! 
Congrats on your catches though.


----------



## knapper

That is hard one to figure out, I would sell them the way they are and not look back because all it would do is make you upset. Up here ravens are protected and we can not harm them, I think it is a bad omen, I have lived up here too long to not absorbed a little lore of the country too. Think that I have gone over the hill and gone mystical and all that but I leave them alone anyway.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Selling unskinned seems mathematically prudent at the $110 mark. I guess that you'll have to take a guess at where the market will be. I got no idea !
> Congrats on your catches though.


Im gonna call the fur guy today , if he is still paying that much then they are his . $110 would put them at what our second sale last year brought us .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Don't hurt to sell a few that way---kind of gives you a feel on the market to come---Late season coyotes probably will bring less anyhow----$ 80 seems fair to me but than our coyotes bring 20 to 50 skinned -----------have a good week Bud--*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Don't hurt to sell a few that way---kind of gives you a feel on the market to come---Late season coyotes probably will bring less anyhow----$ 80 seems fair to me but than our coyotes bring 20 to 50 skinned -----------have a good week Bud--*
> 
> *svb*


Thanx Skip ..I believe that is the way to go . I hope to pick up a couple more this week and take em all at once ..froze solid.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Nothing to report from yesterdays icy check . Winter is back with a vengeance , just in time for us to start calving heifers ... who turned those bulls in any way ?? lol .. My son did catch another 3 on monday which brings our total to 132 , 2 nice ones that will be skinned a a damaged one to sell in the round .

As for the ravens we fed em a couple fresh pig carcasses to keep them occupied , now maybe they will mind their manners .


----------



## C2C

Must be time to quit for the year . No catches , just a couple refusals and 2 duck unders . Dogs in my area are now either smart ... or dead ..lol . Jordan caught one m ore and hide is definitely worn , not to point of tossing it but not perfect for sure . Check again Saturday and Monday we will close em up .. at least the far ones . leave close stuff set and try and save some fawn and pheasants this spring .

Ravens were a know show on the line today but a big eagle was enjoying the pig we dropped . Cold continues .


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Enjoyed this thread got to leave a few for seed congrats on a great season cam


----------



## C2C

Going to close up all the far ones today pokey , Im not really worried about the seed part but thats a consideration in most parts .. I have 3 large ranches close to my spots that exceed 75000 acres each where no hunting is allowed so the nursery is alive and well . Sets have been empty the last 2 checks and no tracks so Im assuming the critters have found somewhere else to eat , likely a couple deads around the close ranches now where guys are calving . Birds have even taken off .. now that I say that just watch I'll have a damaged dog today .. Report on my luck later today .


----------



## C2C

Day started great with a catch about 600 yds from the house . Dogs caught and ate a white tail fawn 200 yes from my door during the night and when they headed back to the north to bed down for the day one went thru a snare set on the creek ...kinda messed up the site. 
Did chores then Jordam and I went and closed up the far sets ,no catches but still interesting. Yes the smart one are left ,3 refusals and one set where he was thru the snare then backed out..I hate when that happens . How they know it is danger I will never know .
Kinda sad to almost end the year but already planning for next season. I will still watch snares close to home til season ends last day of Feb. Heres some pics from today
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Awesome and congrats., thanks for sharing your great season with us.


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> Awesome and congrats., thanks for sharing your great season with us.


Boy, you can say that again. Following along is something I looked forward to all season.


----------



## glenway

Been a great ride once again, Cam.


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys , its been fun . I lost 14# in the process and Im in pretty good shape for the calving season so snaring has its benefits ..lol

I forgot to mention , furbuyer who was spending all the money has lowered his prices and offered me $65 and $50 for my 2 coyotes . I didnt sell them but brought home to my skinner , I'll beat that at auction . Jordan sold his 2 , both with some rub for 30 and 40 .. a good deal for him as they would have gone as damaged III's.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*To Bad all GOOD THINGS have to come to a END-----Congratulations on your great season---Thanks so much for taking the time to Share with us Cam--I for one will miss your snare line. Hopefully I'm here next year to ride along with you. Have a great summer------NOW get to work!!! LOL--Thanks again Buddy--*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *To Bad all GOOD THINGS have to come to a END-----Congratulations on your great season---Thanks so much for taking the time to Share with us Cam--I for one will miss your snare line. Hopefully I'm here next year to ride along with you. Have a great summer------NOW get to work!!! LOL--Thanks again Buddy--*
> 
> *svb*


Thanx Skip,been my pleasure to share . I'm glad you came along for the ride. As for next year well there's no.better place for you to be than here with the rest of us ...as for getting to work, just had calf number 4 and 5 is on the way. Still cold but got em out of the wind in the same barn that dog pics are taken on .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

I have enjoyed it too.


----------



## C2C

Good to see you back iceman,enjoyed our chat ..hope things pick up for you and you get back out there next year . 
Jordan caught 2 more today ,says the hides are worth saving .Me? Well I got another nice calf today









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Leaving snares out paid off . Caught this dog yesterday ,just enough mange to make him not worth skinning









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Right on.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*The Good the Bad the Ugly-----You've done Great my Friend-Your the Master---Congratulations on your catch this year---*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys ,I wouldn't say I'm the master Skip,I learned a bunch this year and had a blast . A week left in the season so may add a couple yet . Wish this guy had been complete,tail and underbelly were gone bad . Now we will start to.get the rest cleaned up and ready to ship. First sale is the 28th and we are hoping for good results ..let you know. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Got our lotting letters for first sale today and if they sell at same prices as last years sale I'll be a happy trapper .. Got one in 6th lot from top and a couple others close by . Like waiting for Christmas morning for a 6 yr old now until Feb 28 . :lurk:


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> Thanx guys ,I wouldn't say I'm the master Skip,I learned a bunch this year and had a blast . A week left in the season so may add a couple yet .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Even a master continues to learn, if only from himself.


----------



## C2C

Today was just like Christmas , I was up early to check cows so stayed up and watched the auction at NAFA .. I was a little worried when the top lot sold for only $210 USD and the next couple were slightly lower ..However fears were soon dispelled when my hi lot went for $174.. they stayed hi and I had 14 over 140 . Things tapered off as the lesser qualities were offered but I still ave $108 USD .. A real nice paycheck for 2 months work and that is only the beginning . I have another 40 to send to the second sale in May . Hope prices stay up . I attribute the hi prices to the fact that coyote numbers offered were down significantly,only a touch over 51000. The strong USD also helps me out ,adding another 30+% to my check .. I dont care if exchange ever comes down ..lol. I have a few toys in mind ....hmmm...where do I start ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Well deserved I might say, as most things in life - you only get back to how much you put into it.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Well deserved I might say, as most things in life - you only get back to how much you put into it.


Thanx Rick ..between the 2 of us we grossed $9000 CAD on this sale .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Very impressive.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Very impressive.


Probably works out to about a dollar an hr ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Congratulations Cam-----Real Glad for you Buddy----------------svb*


----------



## glenway

A man who makes money the old-fashioned way: He earns it! All of it!


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Probably works out to about a dollar an hr ..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 That's a pretty good wage, back in the commercial garden days, many customers complained about the high prices we farmers get, I told them it's less than the stores and picked fresh that day and that we're up to 3 cents an hour. They give you that blank look.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice C2C! I think everyone enjoyed the adventure... I sure did ????????


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Cam ! A dollar an hour for doing something that you obviously enjoy is pretty good. I bet we've all made less for doing things we didn't want to do. I always looked at side money a bit differently than most, I wasn't doing anything else at the time, so whatever I made was more than I would have not doing it. 
We make our own windfalls in life. Well done sir!


----------



## C2C

Thanx everyone, we had a blast this year and already planning on this fall . The money made is indeed a blessing for a.hobby that we would pursue even if we weren't getting paid. The challenge of trying to outwit what I consider to.be the ultimate predator will always be my passion. I m making a list of things to remember when setting next year and will share it here when I'm done,Like Don says we are always learning .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Very nice, congrats on the haul and thanks for sharing your adventures! We are excited for the May sale....our first time sending in fur!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Mark Steinmann said:


> Very nice, congrats on the haul and thanks for sharing your adventures! We are excited for the May sale....our first time sending in fur!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanx Mark be interesting to see how it goes for you. Any cats on it ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

C2C said:


> Thanx Mark be interesting to see how it goes for you. Any cats on it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Yeah we'll have 8 or 9 cats and 5 Grey Fox to sell. We are trying to get a large Bobcat stretcher in time to put up that last big Tom we killed.... not sure if it will get to me in time for the NAFA drop off deadline. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Good to hear ,should bring good money ..good luck 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

We spent the afternoon getting the next auctions offerings ready ..heres a few
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*DARN Pretty Coyotes my FRIEND-------------SVB*


----------



## hassell

Frigging beauties for sure.


----------



## glenway

Heck yeah!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Cam Here's a Pic of a coyote I snared years ago just found the picture---I had a few chew out of 3/32 cable, back than so I started using 1/16th----Sure worked great---The rules changed . Now you have to have a stop on the snare so it doesn't close, needs to stay open 4 1/2 " and not aloud to tangle--Inhumane --When the MDNR put that in place I Quit Snaring---That 1/16th cable puts them to sleep very fast---------Congrats on your Great year fur harvesting -*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

Thanx Skip..beauty dog you have there..sometimes the law just doesnt make sense does it ..we have to play by the rules but they seem cruel at times . I started with the 5/64 cable and still use it in some places but 1/16 is much easier to hide and in my opinion it kills faster . Couple that with a kill spring and trigger and it is deadly. Why anyone would use a cruel setup like a stop on their snares is beyond me .( other than required by law ) A BAD releases no target animals such as deer very effectively.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Heres 20 things I wrote down that I learned this year to change for next .

1. Gang set good locations in January.. in a known good location set 2 snares on same trail within 30 ft of each other in order to catch both dogs traveling together .

2. Avoid spots where eagles and birds have been known to wreck catches .. they return .

3.Dont set on a corner on a trail , always go one side or the other at least 6 ft.. had too many refusals where they are concentrating on trail at that point.

4. Move known refusal spot sets to a slightly different place on trail .. they remember . Ive gotten lazy at times and set exact same spots year after year and am getting refusals that could train dogs to look for snares

5.Even tho a spot is effective , close it down after second catch and set snare either side of catch site about 10 ft or so . This year I noticed refusals after second catches at these places .. cost me more catches than I care to remember .. 12 or so ? Exception is the cliff hangers and steep downhillers where dog pulls to side and expires quickly away from the set and makes very little disturbance .

6.Expand your zone .. set out farther from bait pile .. 300-400 yds away is a good place to catch coyotes before they start getting cautious about the smell they have found . They still have their heads up and I dont get as many duck unders or head bobbers .

7. Dont bother setting in real thick brush . Coyotes in my area are clostrophobic , they dont like real tight spots and avoid them , so save your time and stay out too .

8.Dont overthink a set . When you walk into an area and see some good spots set them .. all of them .. dont think to yourself well , maybe he will come thru here or maybe there .. oh that one looks better .. set them all within reason . 25 - 30 snares per site is not overkill . I set 28 at one site this year , 26 caught coyotes ... 43 total at this site ,

9.Ring roads .. all brush patches have thru trails and ring trails { roads } ring roads are the ones a dog uses to circle your bait while collecting clues as to what is going on . These can be anywhere from 20 yds to 80 yds or further , but they all have them . set multiples on them . Mainly on downwind side .

10. New spots.. set some new trails this year that you havent before .. Whats the worst that could happen , you come up blank ? Thats whats happening in spots you"ve overused already .. hmmm .

11. Set on tracks .. set on spots where you are seeing tracks even if you havent set there before and had luck . If a coyote has passed thru the once there is no reason why he shouldnt go again .

12. Cliff hangers and steep down hill trails .. my favorite sets .. use only 5/64 cable and 385# BADs to avoid losses .

13. Hill sides .. set all trails on hillsides coming down into your bait .... all of them , a coyote is bound to use the one you dont have set . I have one spot where there are 5 trails coming at a 45 degree angle thru buck brush down a hill paralleling each other . Last year I set on all 5 and at 1 check I had dogs in 4 of them . This year I set only 4 of them .. guess what happened .. he came down the 5th .. but only once ..lol.

14. Hill side 2 .. all hillsides seem to have a trail that runs parallel to the bottom half way up , lots of traffic on it and Ive never set it before ,, this is a change for next year .

15. After a refusal.. get down on a coyotes eye level and see what was out of order that made them refuse .. snare too high , ( cable aligns with chin , lower or place a chin up twig), too low ( cable across the eyes , raise up a couple inches ) , snare not centered in trail ( keep centered to make sure the circle is broken up . ) kill spring hanging in loop ,( bend cable and get it out of view).lock too visible ( small branch with leaves to cover lock and spring ). too much shine , ( weave a few blades of long grass along bottom of loop to break up shine ). snare knocked down ( use the small piece of floral wire to act as a keeper in places where wind seems to set off snares )

16. Bait .. this is a big one . always keep a good supply of fresh bait at site ,, not only to attract dogs but to keep birds happy and away from your catch . Always open up the carcass and skin part way back to allow easy access for critters , bait can go stale or freeze and make it hard for birds to get at it . Dont handle bait any more than needed , too much human scent lingers . The local warden gave us 3 deer carcasses that had been seized as evidence in cases . Placed them Dec 1 and by Feb 28 they remain untouched by birds or coyotes , Im guessing they had too much human stink on them . Im sure they will get eaten when the bears come out in a couple months .Thinking of moving a couple of sites this year even slightly , maybe 50 yds closer to the river to give a different look than the past .

17. Kill pole .. try a couple in places where you want to keep brush intact . Cover is at a premium in some places and after a couple catches it can disappear if not quick kills .

18. Dont bother setting closer than 30 ft from bait , too much risk of catching eagles and having birds knock down snares .

19. Continue to use trail cams and keep batteries fresh . They are of no use sitting at home or with dead batteries . I got some real good pics this year because i place them

20. Maybe the most important one here .. admit you dont know all the answers to snaring :smiley-confused005: and continue to have fun even tho coyotes will continue to out wit you . awprint: awprint:


----------



## hassell

Great material there Cam, definitely needs to be printed as there were 20 great tips, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Great tips and observation's-- Thanks for sharing*

*svb*


----------



## youngdon

That’s what makes you so successful Cam, taking the time to think about how you can improve. Writing them down gives you an opportunity to reread and add to your list between now and next season.


----------



## C2C

Thanx Don , I have to write it down cause my memory is so short I will forget it by next fall ..lol ;.. Got a guy coming today to look at hides and pick out a couple he wants to tan for grandkids . I will try and post some pics but am having a hard time getting my phone to hook up to the site .. just keeps saying "loading " . Any one know how to fix it ?


----------



## youngdon

Shut your phone off for a minute( 63 seconds Canadian) then turn it back on.


----------



## C2C

Don you are my hero !!!! I tried turning my phone off and on and it didn't work. I guess I DIDN'T take into account the exchange....63 seconds...LOL.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

See, I know stuff !


----------



## C2C

Yes you do DON , thanx .. todaY IS GONNA BE FUN , ITS OUR 2ND ANNUAL SUCKER FISHING DAY WITH ALL THE GRANDKIDS . sUCKERS HAVE MOVED INTO THE SHALLOWS TO READY FOR SPAWN AND THE little tykes have a blast catching em , I'll try and get some pics . Last year year they caught around 40 in a couple hrs .


----------



## hassell

The kid's will have a blast doing that.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Suckers you say get the smoker fired up


----------



## C2C

Posted results on members cabin

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> Yes you do DON , thanx .. todaY IS GONNA BE FUN , ITS OUR 2ND ANNUAL SUCKER FISHING DAY WITH ALL THE GRANDKIDS . sUCKERS HAVE MOVED INTO THE SHALLOWS TO READY FOR SPAWN AND THE little tykes have a blast catching em , I'll try and get some pics . Last year year they caught around 40 in a couple hrs .


You sir are welcome. Glad I could help. 
I do it once a month. Whether I realize it needs it or not.


----------



## glenway

I agree with Hassel in that those notes could be massaged into a neat little booklet, along with so many other tips and tricks learned over the years.

I bet those eagles would know what to do with those suckers you'll be catching. I used to fish for trout on in northern Michigan streams and a land owner always wanted the suckers - not the trout. Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## C2C

Rest of the furs are now bagged and headed for Marty's tomorrow. Been our best year ever ,139 taken and 121 saleable ..rest had mange or bird damage . Also have 2 to send on my other account ,one to see how it is graded and the other 1 so I know what to charge the guy that is taking 2 for tanning for his grandkids . He picked out 2 and this third is comparable. Hope prices hold for the next sale . We have a long list of supplies that we will be buying direct from Marty while we are at the depot .
Busy with calving now but I miss the daily snare checks. Cant wait for Dec 1 already ..lol.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

The wall says it all.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Great Pic's Cam------Nice Coyotes Hide's ------What a Grand Total-----Thanks for sharing your season-------skip*


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> The wall says it all.


Thanx Glen , I was hoping for a sunny day to take the pic as it would show the colors better but when we had sun we had wind and couldnt keep the hides on the hooks . Got some real pretty pales in this bunch ,be interesting to see how they graders call them .


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Great Pic's Cam------Nice Coyotes Hide's ------What a Grand Total-----Thanks for sharing your season-------skip*


Hey Skip , was my pleasure .. our goal was to beat our 118 from last year and we did it . Looking bigger and better things next fall , but it will be hard to do .


----------



## youngdon

Those two sure are pretty, very differently colors for sure. I'm not sure I could choose which I liked better. 
Glen has if right though, the wall speaks volumes about your skill and commitment to trapping.


----------



## hassell

This is the most read forum that I look for all winter, like an addiction. Thanks for sharing the great adventures.


----------



## glenway

Agreed, Rick. I pictured myself in some of those photos and thought how committed Cam is to his art. His whole clan has a man they can all look up to - and, I know how much he wants to pass on a bit of himself to those youngsters. Well, just like his trapping ethics, he's doing it the right way! An every-day hero!


----------



## C2C

Thank you everyone for the kind comments.. I seriously touched by your praise. Its good to associate with folks that have the same interests and I'm glad to share with anyone that will listen. I'm constantly learning when I snare and even the little subtle things make a difference. 
If I was closer to all of you it would sure be fun to spend a day or 2 on the line with you ..my wife says I'd be crazy to take a bunch of strangers on such a trip but I feel like you are all family and in our case there's no one stranger than some of our family ..lol. So I'll have to settle for sharing on the computer my trials and successes and hope that will suffice. I've had a few local guys ask to go with me but I've been very selective about who I take ..some have a bad habit of returning without me and calling places I have shown them .I have exclusive permission in my spots and cant jeopardize losing them .I do enjoy helping youngsters and others with some tips and such ,especially my own grandkids .. the older ones will be old enough to set on their own soon and it will be treat to tag along with them .
I'm trying to get to Marty's today to drop off these last 55 coyotes , as well as 9 from a couple friends . But if calves keep coming fast I may send my Dad with them ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Man that’s a wall of fur hope you get top money for all of them congrats


----------



## C2C

It will be interesting to say the least pokey .. I think my second batch fur is better quality than my first and I made out very well on the first . . Supply and demand are really coming into play this year as always , but a shortfall of 20,000 coyotes helped and exchange rate of 1.33. on the U.S. Dollar is a true bonus . I spent a good chunk of change yesterday for next years supplies and will be ready far in advance of next fall . I plan on having 300 + snares done .


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congratulations on your season C2C. Very nice wall of fur I must say ???? I sure wish we could use something lighter than a cagetrap.


----------



## C2C

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congratulations on your season C2C. Very nice wall of fur I must say  I sure wish we could use something lighter than a cagetrap.


My hats off to you folks that are very limited with how you can trap/ snare ..cant say I'd have much success up here with a cage . Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

April 17..spent 4 hrs this afternoon pulling my last 65 snares. Nice to get back out and enjoy my favorite places. Ground was nice and moist and most of the 18" rebar stakes pulled easily . Found it interesting the all but one of the baits I had left were all cleaned up . It was a.mule deer fawn that I got from the warden and placed Dec 1..still untouched after being out 4 1/2 months ,must have something on it the dogs didnt like . 
I reminisced about each snare as I pulled them and pictured in my mind the catches that had been made there . Made me wish it was December again ..lol. 
I did learn a few things as I went from snare to snare and found a number of places where I will move sets to next year and abandon a few as well . Funny how I was able to see places only 25 -30 away down the same trail that would be better to set than where I had them ....heres a few . 
First is where I did catch 2 coyotes but look in second only 30 ft farther where cover thickens up and I should be able to eliminate refusals .. at least here .
3rd is remnants of a porky I caught and the last is my sled full of equipment ..will repaint or touch up a few that have developed a shine and get ready for next fall






























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks for sharing Cam---------Have a Great Easter-*

*skip*


----------



## hassell

Thanks for sharing your adventures.


----------



## youngdon

I have to second the thank you. Heck I bet I could go set a snare and not get tangled up and choked out.


----------



## glenway

The consummate sportsman is still at it. Looking forward to more adventures in the coming season.


----------



## C2C

Thanx for the replies folks ..I'd have had this work all done a.month ago but calving and sciatica problems with my right leg have really slowed me down. Waiting for an appointment to get a shot at the clinic in hopes of easing the pain . I do pretty good with it most of the day but when I stop and try to sit or lay down it's a killer .Found a couple small mule deer sheds while I was out and hope to take some grandkids to look for more this Easter holiday week .. Happy Easter everyone .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

C2C have you tried using logwood dye? I did some laid rope for my cage traps and it took the shine off. Paint is quicker but there's just something about the smell of logwood ????


----------



## C2C

azpredatorhunter said:


> C2C have you tried using logwood dye? I did some laid rope for my cage traps and it took the shine off. Paint is quicker but there's just something about the smell of logwood


What color would I get AZ?? I like a reddish tan on them for camo..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I know some guys use trap dye but it can gum up the locks if you arent careful .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

